# Messerschmitt Bf109



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

1 part


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2010)

NICE!!! Keep em comin...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2010)

Great post Snautzer!! Lucky might be interested in this if he sees it.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2010)

I think this is the first photo I've seen of the front armored glass out of it's frame. Man they were really thick! Good finds, schnautzer!
Derek


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2010)

Excellent photos...look at the detail like the Pressluft f.MG label over the access...real good stuff here!


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 11, 2010)

Great! Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

More! please....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 2


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2010)

Great shots! And a 13 for Jan to boot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

late arrival (not Life)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

All pictures are take at Quotaifiya airbase , North Africa


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool, pictures 8)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2010)

That must have been amazing to come across an abandoned airfield like that! Awesome pics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 17, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Great post Snautzer!! Lucky might be interested in this if he sees it.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw the 13.
Cool pics Snautzer. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent!!


----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2010)

amazing how any pilot in a 109 managed to shoot anything down looking through such a tiny windscreen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)

Captured in the desert

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2015)

Somewhere in the desert. Lost to time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 11, 2015)

somewhere in the desert is probably more than a few of them still waiting to be found.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

probable yellow II gruppe bar on the rear fuselage, nice shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)

Langeland Denmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## net_sailor (Jan 27, 2015)

Bf 109G-6 captured on Sicily by 57th FG. Later converted on two seater cabrio by removing main fuel tank behind pilots' seat (the additional fuel tank under belly became the main fuel cell) and canopy:

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Normandy front 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2015)

JG53 "Pik Ass", Cosimo Italy 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2015)

A Bf 109G-6 trop in winter. A very interesting shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Franz Scheiss in the cockpit of that last one...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2015)

1941: Russian Inspects German Plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)

AE479 - Messerschmitt Bf109E-3 - W.Nr.1304 - "White 1" of JG76 - damaged during forced landing in the US

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice pic above demonstrating the very good engine access. Everything is very nice and neatly tucked away in there, supercharger, coolant tank and associated ducting, nicely manufactured magnesium alloy engine bearer. That's one of the Messerschmitt Siftung aircraft - could be a Buchon converted? The position light under the belly a concession to modernity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 13, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1941: Russian Inspects German Plane.
> 
> View attachment 283454



Always liked the "Wurm"!


----------



## VERSUCH (Feb 13, 2015)

Stug3, I think that is an FW190 ,cockpit.
Regards Mike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks 190 to me too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2015)

Thirded.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2015)

Notice oil on the drop tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2015)

Defeated Eagle in France channel front Jg51

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2015)

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)

JG51 Molders

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)

Sweet shots...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Channel front, JG27

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)

JG. 107 in France Nancy-Essay. Me109F-4 und Me109E-6 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2015)

Two Messerschmitt Bf109 fighters flown probably by Jagdgeschwader 5 ‘Eismeer’. Caption: Shot down enemy fighters evacuation to rear area. Murmashi region, the river Tuloma. 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

love those shots!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2015)

Yellow 11’ Messerschmitt Bf109E-1 of 3./Jagdgeschwader 53 ‘Pik As’ flown by Unteroffizier Heinrich Leschert landed on a beach near Boulogne on September 2, 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

Sweet, with the prominent red band on the cowling in place of the Ace of Spades insignia..


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 13, 2015)

good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2015)

Semlin droptank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2015)

wrknr 162080 4.(F)-123 and was almost certainly to (F) 123

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2015)

Notice oil cooler under wing near wheel well

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2015)

Flugplatz Graz - Thalerhof

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 4, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 293328


If it does not fit, take a larger hammer!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2015)

A hammer The tool of the Gods!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2015)

Good stuff keep 'em coming.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2015)

Messerschmitt Bf109F-4B from 10.JG53 (Jabo). Italy, Sicily, San Pietro, in March 1942. 


Note the wooden bomb crane
Note the whistle on the bombs 







Bf.109F-4 of 9./ JG3 at the airport Chuguyiv. Ukraine, May 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)

Me too..


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2015)

Bernburg, JG3 Udet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2015)

Bf109E, weisse 14 in Werft Speyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)

i think the undercarriage needs some work...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2015)

its just tired of waiting its turn and just went for a power nap

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2015)

NICE..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2015)

Soviets liberating some copper wires from Bf109

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## net_sailor (Jul 1, 2015)

Bf 109F, maybe from JG54 judging on yellow strip style on fuselage. Note the data plate located on vertical fin.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah, i'm thinking JG54 too....great pic!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2015)

weiße 12 1./ErgGr JG 26 Wevelghem Summer 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2015)

1./ErgGr JG26 Start Wevelghem Summer 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2015)

Italy, Catania 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2015)

Model builders: make this a Diorama

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

Would be agood one too, seen a couple that would also qualify...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2015)

Kessel v.Demjansk NOT-Flugplatz 3 Me 109F




JG.54 GRÜNHERZ 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2015)

C.a. 1942 Postcard

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2015)

3./JGr 126 in Kleve in autumn 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2015)

Why the pen blocking the picture?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm thinking it's to prevent others from "liberating" the photo, a waterpen if you will.




Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> I'm thinking it's to prevent others from "liberating" the photo, a waterpen if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine but put it out of the way of the plane...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)

I think the pen is under the copyrights.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)

usually these pics are on ebay and sellers put something on the pic so only the buyer gets the original unmarked.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2015)

Schwarze man/Blackman adjusting the guns as his tool box reads "Toolbox for guns" The mg would be installed _*through*_ the cockpit dash board. These holes were still there in late model Bf109E versions

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucky pilot ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bf-109G FW Hundsdörfer 2./ JG300

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

Top Shot!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2015)

Neustädter Flugzeugwerke Me109 Produktion ( notice the Me109K4 Prototype!)







































































Strategic bombing survey: Wiener Neustaedter Flugzeugwerke

View attachment Volume 14 - Wiener Neustaedter Flugzeugwerke Wiener Neustadt AustriaWiener Neustaedter Flugzeugw.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2015)

number on the K4 is "34"


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2015)

Note the marking. Lacking of the cross!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)

Always good to see more 109's...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2015)

Flanders, de Panne, 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

very cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2015)

JG26 Obltn. Johannes Wiese (white cap)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2015)

JG53 Pik As

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2015)

Great Pic!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2015)

JG 3 bird!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2015)

North-Africa 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

awesome shot!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2015)

Notice Me109F style cowling

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Like 'em...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2015)

RAD strip repair Croatia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)

Charkow Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2015)

Russia 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2015)

7./JG 26 Sizilien 1941 RKT Joachim Müncheberg Bf 109 E-7

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

Excellent...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nightfighter, Bf109G-6 3./JG300

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2016)

Comiso Sicilië Juli 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2016)

Me109G-12 (2 pers. trainer) very rare picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

Very Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2016)

always nice to see a 109


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Wurger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2016)

JG27

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2016)

Excellent, one Franzisket's aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)

Over Crete

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

Well known shot that one but a good one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Spanish Buchons Fighter Planes RAF Markings Junk Yard Original 1971 Photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2016)

Now that's cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)

Joachim Müncheberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

No, not Muncheberg, 

That is an 8/JG54 109,he did not fly with JG54, that is 8th staffel emblem on the cowl.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

Excellent on my modelling list that one in the foreground.. White 1 flown by Oblt Karl Wolfgang Redlich


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2016)

Great. But the picture is flipped horizontally and shoud be like this.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

Leisendahl's Blue 1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2016)

Train transport from Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2016)

now that's a cool shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Pretty Blitz-Mädl.... Even in war nature calls loudly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

cool


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2016)

Interesting pic. The SECOND thing I noticed was the silica-gel pellet on the windscreen so it's a G-1 methinks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2016)

Cool..!


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (May 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (May 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2016)

good shots Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Wayne!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2016)

JG5 Eismeer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

G-2/R6 Yellow 10 of Hans Dobrich


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2016)

Sweet..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2016)

Notice the wooden hardstand

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2016)

JG26

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## joker_86z28 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the photos, beautiful.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2016)

In post 277, I thought that line of Bf109Cs looked familiar, so I dug into my drive and found an image of a line of Bf109Cs that must have been taken at the same field perhaps on the same day.

Sadly, I don't have any information to go with it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't think the shots above were taken at the same airfield.

1. I would like to pay your attention to the foreground plane .. the kite is armed with MG FF 20mm cannons what may indicate the C-3 variant. None of those in the image sent in post 277 was armed with the cannons.

2. The camo demarcation line between the top and underside colours on the air inatkes is different. The RLM65 was applied much higher at the radiator sides for all planes looking at the shot in post 277.

3. The line of threes behind the planes is longer while the one in the pic of the post above ends in a half of the way. What is more all of threes in the #277 seem to be the needle-leaved ones while those in the image above look like being foliate ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

Stendal 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

keep 'em coming


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Zaggy (Sep 12, 2016)

Can never have too many of those late war airfield pics! 


Dan


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome back Dan! And I agree with you!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)

This Messerschmitt Bf109G-6/U2, WNr.412951, White 16 of I/JG1, landed by mistake at Manston in the early hours of 21 July 1944. It was flown to the RAE and became TP814. Bf109G-6/U2 was used for tactical trials by the Air Fighter Development Squadron until crashing on take-off in November 1944

RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2016)

Added pic to post #294 Bf109G-6/U2, WNr.412951, White 16 of I/JG1


----------



## Zaggy (Sep 19, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Welcome back Dan! And I agree with you!



Cheers mate - I must try and stop past more often again 


D


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bf 109K4 of 14./JG53. Schleißheim, Austria

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2016)

Good one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2016)

7/.Jg2 Richthofen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2016)

Always amazed at how much effort was often put into German camouflgae.


----------



## Zaggy (Oct 18, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bf 109K4 of 14./JG53. Schleißheim, Austria
> 
> View attachment 354148



That's very cool - what's with the Red lines though, covering little bits of detail (and yeah, I get that some people feel the need to cover the Hakenkreuz, despite it's presence being fine when it comes to historical study)? Makes me wonder what I am missing! 

D


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2016)

Many of these photos are from auction sites and the sellers often times put marks on the image so it can't be reproduced (not on the actual photo, of course, but the representing image).

And many of the sellers on European auction sites mark out the Swastika because of legality depending on where they live or the auction site's rules.


----------



## Zaggy (Oct 18, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> 7/.Jg2 Richthofen
> 
> View attachment 354634



That is incredible! How has that camo been applied? It looks too detailed for the spray guns typically used in that era; all I can think of is something like 'stamping' the colour on using a 'scrunched up' rag or a sponge?

Its awesome!


D


----------



## Zaggy (Oct 18, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Many of these photos are from auction sites and the sellers often times put marks on the image so it can't be reproduced.
> 
> And many of the sellers on European auction sites mark out the Swastika because of legality depending on where they live or the auction site's rules.



Ah, of course - makes total sense now! Duh!!!! 


D


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2016)

Zaggy said:


> That is incredible! How has that camo been applied? It looks too detailed for the spray guns typically used in that era; all I can think of is something like 'stamping' the colour on using a 'scrunched up' rag or a sponge?...


It's an old technique and can be done with rags or sponges. It can also be done with a spray gun by adjusting the output to a round pattern and give quick bursts while holding the gun at an angle to the fuselage.
It was a common scheme on many aircraft during WWI - one good example would be the Albatros D.III (Oeffag 153) flown by Josef Kiss (the Black Knight) of the Imperial Austrian Army Air Service. Jasta 15 of the Imperial German Air Service was also known to sport this type of mottled camouflage.



Zaggy said:


> Ah, of course - makes total sense now! Duh!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2016)

Zaggy said:


> That's very cool - what's with the Red lines though, covering little bits of detail (and yeah, I get that some people feel the need to cover the Hakenkreuz, despite it's presence being fine when it comes to historical study)? Makes me wonder what I am missing!
> 
> D


That's because those pictures come from eBay.de, Germany and there this symbol is by law a big no-no and quite firm consequences can be the sellers part if not covered.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2016)

Me 109 D-1 d. 3./JGr 126 Hahnwappen Neumünster fall 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 23, 2016)

Originals from my personal collection. The man sitting on that JG2 109 is Erich Ett. He later became a pilot with 7./JG77.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 23, 2016)

I like this one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 23, 2016)

Good ones. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2017)

NJG1 all black Bf109

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Zaggy (Jan 13, 2017)

Sweet - what about the Stbd main gear door? Looks to be either White or RLM76?

D


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2017)

Good eye Dan.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

Fuselage underside is also either RLM 76 or a similar colour, and although there's little contrast shift, some of the tones suggest a 70/71 splinter on the upper surfaces, photo circa 1939.


----------



## stona (Jan 13, 2017)

Airframes said:


> photo circa 1939.



Without serious investigation, my initial reaction looking at the oversize Balkenkreuz on the wing would be to date the picture in the 'Sitzkrieg' period. I'd say circa 1939, or early 1940 would be about right 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)

I agree with Steve. The large wing crosses on wings appeared at the end or after the September campaigne 1939 in Poland. IMHO the date should be late 1939/ early 1940.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2017)

To be honest I'm not sure the kite belonged to the NJG 1 unit. If it was of that there should be the large emblem of the squadron seen partially behind the first guy on left. So I agree on your opinion on the camo consisted of the RLM70/71. In the case , the RLM65 on undersides is very possible as well.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2017)

Please remember that this picture was in a series and all of then including the me110 posted elsewhere were all NJG. 

pic below was not in that series but since we are discussing all black 109... Gildner

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2017)

Me109G6/R2


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2017)

Bf 109 G-14AS, W.Nr. 786316 "Weisse 4", Kassel, June 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

nice angle for details...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2017)

With Br21 rockets


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

join the chorus..


----------



## virag mihai (Apr 29, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> JG. 107 in France Nancy-Essay. Me109F-4 und Me109E-6 1942
> 
> View attachment 291250
> 
> ...


E-6...rare


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2017)

Bf109F4-b, Charkow 1943


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2017)

Rumanian


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Nice..!


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2017)

G-6, Schwarze 479, 4.JG 104, Fürth, Germany, June 1945


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2017)

NICE


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2017)

Bf 109 G-6/R2) - 3000.FLUG 1.(H)/ 32 - FINNLAND 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2017)

Jg53 ( notice rear view mirror, not a standard attribute)


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2017)

JG102 - Jagdfliegerschule-102


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2017)

Excellent, love that JG53 yellow 7 camo


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bf 109 F-4 III./ JG 52 Flugplatz Kharkow


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2017)

Now that's different....


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Now that's different....


These are the revised insignia of Bulgaria after they joined the Allies in Sept. 1944. Very few pictures exist.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

a rare one indeed..!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

bf-109v-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

Messerschmitt Bf 109 of the Luftwaffe, Zurich July 1937 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

*Me-109d



*


----------



## johnbr (Aug 23, 2017)

109 1945


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Me-109b


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Like 'em..!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Good shots John


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Head-on view of Messerschmitt Bf 109E trestled and anchored for weapons calibration, circa 1940. Note pilot leaning out of cockpit and factory logo for VDM on propellor blades.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Luftwaffe Lovers: Neustädter Flugzeugwerke factory in Wiener Neustädt - workshop and production process - set of photos.
Bf-109 in wiener Neustadter Flugzeugwerke factory
Bf-109 wings being made


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2017)

Warschau 41 JG51, Mölders aircraft


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

Good one..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2017)

great shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2017)

Molders


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

Top shots....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bf109K-4








sporting a replacement Erla Haube with G-6 type antenna

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2017)

Reichverteidigung 1944 JG 11 Fw Hoes, Oldenburg + 08-03-1944


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2017)

I cleaned this one up a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Bf-109 v-1

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2018)

Me 109 D with a Heinkel He 45 in the background in Großenhain


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2018)

Nice pic. What's the rig in the background?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice pic. What's the rig in the background?


Looks like it may be a Gotha Go145 - hard to be sure since I can't see the vertical stab.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2018)

Possibly. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Milosh (Aug 17, 2018)

Not a Go145as it had no stab strut. Maybe a captured a/c or a pre-war bought a/c.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2018)

There appears to be a chin scoop which threw me.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2018)

Milosh said:


> Not a Go145as it had no stab strut. Maybe a captured a/c or a pre-war bought a/c.


There is.



Crimea_River said:


> There appears to be a chin scoop which threw me.


Agreed...not sure what that is.

The lack of detail makes it hard to see what's going on...my impression is that there's a bomb-trolley underneath (much like that of a Ju87 or SBD).


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2018)

Die J-310 kurz nach der Auslieferung im Januar 1939 noch ohne Bewaffnung. Das Flugzeug wurde bei einem Neutralitätseinsatz am 4. Juni 1940 bei Boecourt von Deutschen Me 110 der ll./ZG abgeschossen. Der schweizer Pilot R. Rickenbacher kam dabei ums leben.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> There is.
> 
> 
> Agreed...not sure what that is.
> ...



As stated by the poster above that's the Heinkel He-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2018)

Doh!!!!!!! Was the post edited? Didn't see it before but yes that's our bird. Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2018)

The thread log indicates the post was edited today. So you are right Andy. The info could have been attached later.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2018)

Wurger said:


> The thread log indicates the post was edited today. So you are right Andy. The info could have been attached later.



The old forum format allowed everyone to see the edit history. Too bad that's gone.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2018)

Japanese 109


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2018)

Ki-61 surely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Ki-61 surely.


Yep, that's a KI-61.

This is a Japanese Bf109E of the IJA.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

BF-109T
Forums / Luftwaffe Library / Bf 109T's of Stjørdal. Norway - Axis and Allies Paintworks
















LiTOT: Me-109G Design Analyasis


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2018)

NIce painting but he has apparently never seen a Mistel set-up


----------



## johnbr (Oct 18, 2018)

Messerschmitt Bf 109 decoy

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 24, 2018)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 511394


All those attachment points...what could possibly go wrong.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 29, 2018)

109b and a

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2019)

Source?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)

But please source your pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2019)

Where did you get those pictures?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)

as always all eBay
Original WW2 Collectible US Photographs | eBay
Militaria-Fotos, -Briefe & -Postkarten (1918-1945) günstig kaufen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2019)

Just put a source at the bottom of a post with a pic or pics you attached.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2019)

I bring this up because I think I recall seeing these from Marc-Andre Haldimann's thread at TOCH. Apparently someone has downloaded some of his pics from his Flickr site and is selling them on EBay as "originals".


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 24, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> NIce painting but he has apparently never seen a Mistel set-up



I think that's the least of that illustration's problems, to be honest, Geo! Look at the size of the Ju 88's bomb load! And why is there a guy standing up in the nose glazing, inches from the Bf 109's prop?! Looks like a Commando comic cover!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> I bring this up because I think I recall seeing these from Marc-Andre Haldimann's thread at TOCH. Apparently someone has downloaded some of his pics from his Flickr site and is selling them on EBay as "originals".



I have a long running thread on torch and previous LEMB spotting all that i find interesting.
Captured eBAy: Captured german planes - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
German intrest eBay: German intrest - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
Luftwaffe flying personal eBay: Luftwaffe flying personal - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

I think Marc-Andre uses these findings to complement his and add his knowledge to the finds . And thats ok with me. It is me helping him, not me robbing someone.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 F Reihe - Jagdflugzeug - über England | eBay
MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 E/F Reihe - Jagdflugzeug - LUFTWAFFE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 24, 2019)

109 in uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> I have a long running thread on torch and previous LEMB spotting all that i find interesting.
> Captured eBAy: Captured german planes - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
> German intrest eBay: German intrest - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
> Luftwaffe flying personal eBay: Luftwaffe flying personal - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum
> ...



Thanks Snautzer. I used to be over at LEMB as well and I read your threads there and at TOCH with interest. I hope you don't think I was accusing you of selling these on EBay. I was just trying to help with the situation Marc is in.

Note that this forum is very much trying to get members to provide the source for their photos. Copyright Infringement


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

No i do not think i was accused but more explaining of how my position is. Now i choose to just give the link to eBay. That should be bomb proof.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger me109 jg54 | eBay
Ich foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Legion Condor me109 oesau | eBay
Jan 1940 5 Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 me109 | eBay
Flugplatz Dugino Fotos luftwaffe jagdflieger jg52 me109 Flugplatz dugino Winter | eBay
Flugplatz Orel Fotos luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 me109 Flugplatz Orel Winter | eBay
JG3 Fotos luftwaffe jagdflieger jg3 Wappen me109 bruch | eBay
4x Me 109 Afrika Luftwaffe Feldkran Dreibein Flugzeug Motor JG aus Fotoalbum | eBay
Me 109 Afrika Luftwaffe Emblem DAK Geschwader Flugzeug JG Messerschmitt | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2019)

Great set of pics. That last one is interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Insel-Herdla-Ask-y-Bergen-Norwegen-JG-77 Helmut Henz Insel Herdla-Askøy-Bergen-Norwegen-JG 77-Me 109-Helmut Henz-1940-Luftwaffe-1 | eBay
Insel-Herdla-Ask-y-Bergen-Norwegen-JG-77 Insel Herdla-Askøy-Bergen-Norwegen-JG 77-Me 109-TK Bewachung-1940-Luftwaffe-2 | eBay
Foto, Flugzeug, plane, Aircraft, notgelandete Messerschmitt Me 109 mit Kennung 2 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

Foto WK II Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jagdflieger ME 109 in Splitterbox unter Tarnnetz | eBay
DR Militaria Me 109 Jagdflugzeu.auf Postkarte mit Mi.838 FDC St. Offenbach 21.3. | eBay
DR Militaria Me 109 Jagdflugzeug auf Postkarte mit Mi.648 und SSt.Berlin 16.6.37 | eBay
DR Militaria Me 109 Jagdflieger auf Ganzsache P267 und SSt Leipzig 30.1.1938 | eBay
DR Militaria Me 109 Jagdflieger auf GS P293 und SSt.Hanau 18.10.1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

Captured desert Orig. Foto - beute Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 - Luftwaffe - Nordafrika 2WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

Rumania, with soviet soldiers Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 116 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2019)

Color Farb Dias Jagdgeschwader JG51 Me Bf109 Jagdflugzeug mit Bilanz | eBay
Molders Color Farb Dias Jagdgeschwader JG51 Me Bf109 Jagdflugzeug Leitwerk Bilanz | eBay
Molders Color Farb Dias Jagdgeschwader JG 51 Flugzeug Me Bf109 | eBay
Molders Color Farb Dias Jagdgeschwader JG51 Kommodore in Me Bf109 Jagdflugzeug | eBay
S/W Dias Jagdgeschwader JG 3 Grab des Geschwader Löwen SIMBA | eBay
Color Farb Dias Jagdgeschwader JG 3 Piloten | eBay
Color Farb Dias Jagdgeschwader JG 2 mit Pilot Ofw. Machold | eBay
JG53 Hptm. Bretnütz Luftwaffe S/W Dia 1939 Spanienkreuz | eBay
Pilot JG53 Jagdflieger Hptm. Bretnütz Flugbereitschaft am Kanal Einsatz S/W Dia | eBay
JG53 EL Hptm. Gerhard Michalski Luftwaffe S/W Dia 1933-45 | eBay
Pilot JG53 Jagdflieger Hptm. Michalski am Kanal Einsatz S/W Dia | eBay
Flugplatz Erfurt Nohra Wachposten mit Ringkragen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger jg26 me109 justierung | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 abgeschossen JG27 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 | eBay
Bf109F-3 foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 4.jg52 Otto greiner Balken leitwerk | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger 5./jg51 me109 kanal 1940 Wilhelm Mink wappen | eBay
foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 6./JG52 me109 1941 Lepel | eBay
foto luftwaffe frühe Me109 2 Propeller | eBay
Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 justieren | eBay
Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 piloten flugplatz Polen | eBay
foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger JG54 me109 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 6.jg26 düsseldorf 1938 JG234 | eBay
foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 5./JG27 Magdeburg 1940 me109 | eBay
Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 piloten flugplatz | eBay
3x foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger I/JG26 Düsseldorf 1940 me109 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 camo jg2 | eBay
Foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 wappen Gams Me109 bruch | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 bruch bilanz leitwerk | eBay
3x foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 5./JG27 1941 sofia Balkan me109 | eBay
foto Hans Beißwenger JG54 Jagdflieger Me109 1940 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 semlin JG54 otto kittel | eBay
foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg51 mölders me109 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Hagena me109 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2019)

MD281 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 in super camo TARN + schwarze 8 !! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg 52 Wappen me109 | eBay
foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg 54 me109 Wappen Heinz cordes biarritz 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Foto 2.Wk Luftwaffe halbnackte Soldaten mit Flugzeug Me Bf 109 camo tarn getarnt | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen II./ JG 54 Wappen Luftwaffe in Polen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2019)

Foto LW Flugzeug Plane Me Bf 109 3 Gruppe JG 53 Pik As Wappen Gruppenbild | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2019)

Interesting prop blades in #403


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jagdgeschwaders 53 , Me 109 Flugplatz , Westfeldzug Frankreich (2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2019)

Jagdgeschwaders 53 , Me 109 Flugplatz , Flak Sicherung , Frankreich (3) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Interesting prop blades in #403



Do you mean the post #402?






That's the VDM prop licenced Hamilton Standard one used for the early variants of the Bf 109.










the pic source: Asisbiz Messerschmitt Bf 109D


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2019)

Crap....typo. I meant the markings on the prop in Post #503





​


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2019)

I see. IMHO that's the VDM 9-11081A prop. The bottom prop blade seems to be a little bit dusty with traces of overpainting or handprints.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2019)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Original Foto Werner Mölders eigene Messerschmitt Bf mit Abschussmarkierungen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2019)

Original Foto Werner Mölders mit seiner Messerschmitt Bf 109 Stab Staffelwappen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

5817 Archiv Foto Luftwaffe - 6./JG5 Jagdgeschwader 5 "Gelbe 1" Alakurtti WW2 WK2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "gelbe 14" 6./JG 53 Mannheim-Sandhofen Frühj.40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Deutsches Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Personal (82) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Deutsches Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Personal (83) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Foto Privataufnahme Luftwaffe, Flugzeug Strichliste der Abschüsse, Heckflos (71) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Plane Me 109 E 3./ Jgr. 101 Wappen Rotfuchs von der 6./ZG 1 top | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2019)

Excellent.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2019)

I like that nose art in Post 531. ZG, is that night-fighter?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I like that nose art in Post 531. ZG, is that night-fighter?



Nope, the ZG refers to Zerstörergeschwader which means "destroyer wing". The 109 in the photo, if we believe the caption, is from the II Gruppe which was named Jagdguppe 101 and was equipped with the 109E early in the war.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2019)

Much obliged. All I know is Jg. and Kg. that is a struggle at times


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2019)

To close the loop, a nightfighter wing would be a NJG or "Nachtjagdgeschwader", nacht meaning night. We'll leave long-range reconnaissance units for the next lesson.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe me109 Schlageter JG26 Staffelwappen Geschwader | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2019)

#707 Orig. Foto Flugzeug Me-109 Udet Geschwader vor Einsatz 2.WK Schutzplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg54 me109 Liegeplatz Belgrad Wappen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## MIflyer (Apr 4, 2019)

Design details from Av Week in WWII;


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D546 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Me109 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D558 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Pilot Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D545 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Me109 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D537 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Tank Italien LKW | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D561 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Pilot Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D542 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Fw190 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2019)

D534 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Me109 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2019)

D533 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 2./ NAG 13 Flugzeug Me109 Wappen Emblem Italien 44 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2019)

Wonder how useful that mirror was.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

me 109 Foto Original Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Me 109 Messerschmitt 109 Jagdflugzeug Flugzeug Pilot camo RR | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (Apr 12, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Wonder how useful that mirror was.


Probably very useful. Difficult to see but the mirror is NOT flat but actually "bent" (for lack of a better term). The mirror is angled to the left and right in such a way that the pilot can see over his left and right shoulder.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2019)

Foto - Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 - Luftwaffe | eBay

Bf 109 G-6/U2 ( TP814 c/n 412951) Royal Air Force


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Bf 109 Fighter plane & GI- No.16* -2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

*WWII photo- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Bf 109 Fighter plane & GI- No.16* -1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2019)

MD334 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 DAK Afrika JG27 Motor Details ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

REPRO FOTO MESSERSCHMITT ME 109 DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE JAGDFLUGZEUG FLUGZEUG PILOT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

REPRO FOTO MESSERSCHMITT ME 109 DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE JAGDFLUGZEUG FLUGZEUG PILOT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto Lot luftwaffe jagdflieger Kanal 9.jg51 me109 frauen | eBay

I want that ground crew


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto Lot luftwaffe jagdflieger Kanal 9.jg51 weisse tragflächen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto Lot luftwaffe jagdflieger jg51 Verlegungsflug Alpen me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger 5. Jg 52 me109 flaktreffer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger 5. Jg 52 me109 lepel | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger 5. Jg 52 me109 Speyer Böblingen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 5. Jg 52 me109 Böblingen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 5. Jg 52 Wappen me109 Mannheim 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

4x Foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 7.jg53 me109 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 9. jg51 me109 Wappen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

6x foto luftwaffe Jagdflieger 3 + 6. Jg53 crinius südfront Sizilien gela | eBay

Wilhelm Crinius

Crinius was credited with 114 aerial victories claimed in approximately 400 combat missions. He scored 100 victories over the Eastern Front, and 14 victories claimed over the Western Front serving with JG 53. Crinius was awarded the Knight's Cross with Oak Leaves.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2019)

Some good stuff here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Some good stuff here. Thanks for posting.


Thank you

MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 E - 8./JAGDGESCHWADER 51 - 8./JG 51 - "SCHWARZER KATER" | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice. Saved the photo for future consideration. Anyone wanna take a stab a camo and code colours?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2019)

The badge on the nose belongs to Jg.20 which became Jg.51 on 4 July 1940


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)

A nice shot.

Red7 of the 2./JG20 possible a Bf 109E-1 variant. Colours? RLM 70/71/65 . Judging by the early national markings the pic could have been taken about 1938/1939

Yep... The pic and a couple more can be found at the Jagdgeschwader 20 Messerschmitt Bf 109s

My favourite is the "Rote 10" .. 




the pic source: Messerschmitt Bf 109E1 2.JG20 (Red 10+~) being rearmed Brandenburg Briest 1939 01

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Merci. Renamed my saved photo to reflect your post


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)

Je vous en prie... mon ami.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2019)

Iliad Design does a Red 9


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes. it does. Early Bf 109E decals


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Troops Putting Captured Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter on Display!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2019)

Interesting camo and markings placement


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe ME 109 BF109 Kennung Staffelabzeichen Air Flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

Foto : Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug vom JG-26 mit 2 Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

Foto : Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit KN+TA und tollem Tarnanstrich im 2.WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

FOTO 2 WK FLUGZEUG HANGAR !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Jagdgeschwader Me Bf109 Pilot Staffel . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2019)

5083 WNF Flugzeug Werk Wr. Neustadt Bf109E-1 Me109 Werksflugplatz - Foto Abzug! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Messerschmitt Bf 109, Fliegerhorst Dortmund, 1939, b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Messerschmitt Bf 109, Fliegerhorst Dortmund, 1939, a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, Nahaufnahme, b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, Nahaufnahme, c | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, Nahaufnahme, a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2019)

Lot foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg 2 me109 lange | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, 7.Jagdgeschwader 51 des Oblt. Oesau | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Jagdgeschwader 51, Pilot auf seinem Flugzeug, Bf 109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, Pilot in Bereitschaft | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, neuer Motor wird eingebaut | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, neuer Motor wird inspiziert, b | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2019)

good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, neuer Motor wird inspiziert | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, Nahaufnahme, 1b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, Jagdgeschwader 51, Nahaufnahme, 1a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger jg 53 me109 trier bruch | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2019)

Great shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

Authentic c.1944 Crashed Me 109 Messerschmitt Fighter US Soldiers Bf 109 Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2019)

WK 2 - Fotoalbum , Luftwaffe , DAK | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, rumänische Messerschmitt Bf 109, gurten der Bordmunition | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 54 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 26 | eBay

Notice battle damage wing


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 26 | eBay

Notice walk protection for the black man


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 26 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 53 Pik-As | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Focke-Wulf Fw 190 von Jagdflieger Josef Priller Wappen | eBay

Now this is worthy of a diorama i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2019)

Excellent. I have not seen the grasshopper badge before.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)

The emblem of the 1.JG 26...









the pic source: Messerschmitt Bf 109E 1./JG26 (W1+) Franz Hörnung Germnay 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (May 13, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 54 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 538055



She's real fine ME 109[
She's real fine ME 109
ME 109

Well I saved my pennies and I saved my dimes
(giddy up giddy up 109)
For I knew there would be a time
(giddy up giddy up 109)
When I would buy a brand new 109
(109, 109) etc. etc.

Sorry I could not help myself and humblest apologies to the Beach Boys for ruining their song "409" though it would've been much better (hear at least) if they somehow included the beach in the song.

Original words:
She's real fine my 409
She's real fine my 409
My 409

Well I saved my pennies and I saved my dimes
(giddy up giddy up 409)
For I knew there would be a time
(giddy up giddy up 409)
When I would buy a brand new 409
(409, 409) etc etc

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (May 13, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 26 | eBay
> 
> Notice walk protection for the black man
> 
> View attachment 538059


The photos are fantastic! Thanks for posting them but I'm not sure what you mean when you say "Notice walk protection for the black man" in this picture. I assume it's a translation thing. Do you refer to the maintenance person seated on the wing dressed in dark colored clothing?


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)

Yes he does. "The Black Men", was the term or name for Luftwaffe ground crews because of the colour of their working dresses.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wrenchedmyspanner (May 13, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Yes he does. "The Black Men", was the term or name for Luftwaffe ground crews because of the colour of their working dresses.


Thanks Wurger, I just learned something!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

schwarzer Mann meaning black man. Indeed the color of there overalls but also because the had often oil smears on their faces. Later in war the black overall was far less common nor was the wing protection issued as a standard.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2019)

Great shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMIT BF 109 G-6/R6 I./JG 302 MÄLMI FINLAND 03/1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMIT BF 109 G-6/R6 I./JG 302 MÄLMI FINLAND 03/1944 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMIT BF 109 G-1 STAB II/JG 52 HERBST 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109E Staffel Tarn Kennung . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2019)

Great stuff.


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF Photo CAPTURED IN TACT GERMAN Bf Me109 FIGHTER 1944 Italy 123 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2019)

Nice picture of some tarps.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2019)

Deutschland Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Foto Flugzeug Plane ME 109 Kennung Staffelwappen 2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2019)

Nice weathering


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

Bf 109 G-6/U2 ( TP814 c/n 412951 ) Royal Air Force see also Messerschmitt Bf109

Foto - Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 - Luftwaffe | eBay

RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Stab/JG 5 Eismeer Jagdgeschwader | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2019)

Me 109 wird betankt. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Luftdienst LD | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Q608 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe J.G.1 Richthofen Flugzeug Me109 Portrait Pilot TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Luftdienst LD Wappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Q613 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe J.G.1 Richthofen Flugzeug Me109 Portrait Pilot TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 F 4 Flugzeug in Hangar mit Sandsack Schutz ! | eBay

Notice blast en schrappnel protection


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

Q607 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe J.G.1 Richthofen Flugzeug Me109 Frankreich Monteur | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 an Rollbahn, Luftwaffe Jagdflugzeug Stuka Me 109 Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2019)

MESSERSCHMITT Bf 109 E - LUFTWAFFE - 20.04.1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 9, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> MESSERSCHMITT Bf 109 E - LUFTWAFFE - 20.04.1942 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 540918


The back of this photo is also interesting:




Even if it's originally described as a Me-109E it's a "Friedrich" though.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 10, 2019)

DVL testing of blown flap for messerschmitt, dated December 1943 me-109s
First, the photo shows what looks like a pure test-bench configuration. The flap is full span, with no aileron for roll control. A large, static, probably electrically driven compressor supplies air through a bulky duct. Perhaps an operational fighter engine's compressor could provide enough air at takeoff. But the ducting and control doors would be bulky and, I'd expect heavy, even if they did not interfere with boost at altitude.
Second, what was the operational requirement? The Bf109's low-speed handling may not have been ideal. But, in 1943, it had been in service for six or so years. So surely handling was good enough for wartime?
Air entered the scoop below the fuselage and was accelerated along a duct by a fan driven from the rear of the engine. The duct was divided into three, one leading along each mainplane and one exiting beneath the fuselage. The amount of air entering each could be controlled with valves. The ducts meant the Me 109 S couldn't use the normal coolant radiators so an evaporative cooling system was used. This meant fitting a 44 gallon coolant tank behind the pilot, which messed up the aircraft's c.g. so the fuselage had to be lengthened. The air ducts also prevented the undercarriage from retracting properly, and this problem seems never to have been satisfactorily rectified - as least as far as the French subcontractors knew. 
Date-wise, the work carried on in France until the Liberation, after which point there doesn't seem to have been any further work done on it in Germany either. Why did it carry on so long? I don't know. I just know that it did.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2019)

Me 109 auf Feldflugplatz im Osten. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1942 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2019)

REPRO FOTO MESSERSCHMITT ME109 DEUTSCHE LUFTWAFFE JAGDFLUGZEUG FLUGZEUG PILOTEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2019)

Good one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

Fotolot Ritterkreuzträger 2 WK Luftwaffe III.JG 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Fotolot Ritterkreuzträger 2 WK Luftwaffe III.JG 3 | eBay



These are all Bf-109F-4 Trop from 9. (III.)/JG.3 sent to Norway with this unique camo, based on the standard desert camouflage. Yellow 4 and 7 are probably the most popular.
There is a nice colorized photo of the yellow 4:




Another photo from the same "photo shoot" as on ebay is this one (the man on the wing is Ofw. Georg Schentke AFAIK):




...and this one as well:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 24, 2019)

That's an interesting and somewhat unusual camo scheme on Yellow 4 - I can see it sending the IPMS purists into a frenzy.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 24, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> That's an interesting and somewhat unusual camo scheme on Yellow 4 - I can see it sending the IPMS purists into a frenzy.


These very interesting schemes (they are quite a lot in fact) used in Norway and Russia and utilizing the existing Luftwaffe desert (North Africa) camo are quite popular among modellers. I always wanted to build a model of a "Friedrich" like this. Especially after seeing the restored one in the Canada Aviation and Space Museum in Ottawa, representing Horst Carganico's a/c:




The camo-scheme of the latter is not necessarily 100% accurate though.
More about the above a/c here.
Eduard in the Profipack for F-4 has schemes for 2 of these "strange birds" from JG.3 and JG.5:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2019)

me-109x


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2019)

*WWII photo- US GIs Posed w/ Captured German Messerschmitt BF 109 Fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2019)

*WWII photo- US GI Poses w/ Captured German Messerschmitt BF 109 Fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2019)

Good shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2019)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader Nr. 1 Staffelwappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 G6 JG53 Capturd Comiso Italy 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, Erlahaube, e | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, Erlahaube, d | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, Erlahaube, c | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, Erlahaube, b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, Erlahaube, a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, f | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, g | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 Pilot, Reichsverteidigung, Endkampf, h | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Cool shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 E - 8./JAGDGESCHWADER 51 - 8./JG 51 - "SCHWARZER KATER" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Me 109 Bf Messerschmitt Jagdgeschwader 2.WK Tarnung WW2 PK (7) | eBay

Happy Blackmen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Me 109 Bf Messerschmitt Jagdgeschwader 2.WK Tarnung WW2 PK (6) | eBay

Back to work


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 22, 2019)

Foto LUFTWAFFE Zweiter Weltkrieg Pilot Mit Jagdflugzeug Rahmen 14 mal 18 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- GI With Captured German BF-109 On Airfield, Egypt | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German BF-109 On Airfield, Egypt | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Deutschland Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109 ME109 I | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Deutschland Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109 ME109 G | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Deutschland Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109 ME109 B | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, technischer Support am Feldflugplatz (N)20676 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1943 4th Field Hospital- Captured German BF-109 On Airfield, Egypt | eBay
> 
> 
> View attachment 545717


What is that writing on the landing flap ? Dimensions ?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)

IMHO it's .. "DO NOT STEP"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Flugzeug Bf109 II./JG3 Staffelabzeichen-Tarnanstrich-G. Barkhorn ?-weiße 5(6982) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug / Airplane Me 109 vom JG 53 Pik-As unter Tarn in Italien (3636) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Messerschmitt BF 109 E- 4 Motorenwartung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

170 # Flugzeug Me - 109 , Pilot Oberstleutnant Galland | eBay

Notice scope in cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Org. Foto Wehrmacht Kampfgeschwader 40 Gruppen Kommodore Abschussbalken Bordeaux | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Jul 31, 2019)

Krul Antiquarian Books.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Foto, zerstörte Flugzeuge Messerschmitt Bf 109, Bahnhof Wilna, Vilnius Litauen a | eBay
Foto, zerstörte Flugzeuge Messerschmitt Bf 109, Bahnhof Wilna, Vilnius Litauen b | eBay

lot of kill marks wonder who did it belong to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

orig. Foto, Luftwaffe, Technik, Jagd-Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109, ME 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

*Messerschmitt Bf 109E-3*
Aviation photographs of Photographer: Joe Barr Collection :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Joe Barr collection? Dont think so.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

French AF later RAF AE476 Bf 109E3 1.JG76 White 1 WNr 1304 captured France, fell into French hands while being piloted by Fw Karl Hier on 22.11.39

Where is Emil From?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2019)

SDASM Archives


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

035 Foto ME 109 Jagdflugzeug vor Halle | eBay

Unknown apparatus between landing gear.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Deutschland Germany Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Flugzeug ME109 BF109 Plane 04 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Deutschland Germany Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Flugzeug ME109 BF109 Plane 03 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto ME109 Airplane Flugzeug 02 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto ME109 Airplane Flugzeug 03 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto ME109 Airplane Flugzeug 01 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2019)

Not sure what that contraption between the gear legs is either. The one on the starboard side seems to have a barrel facing forward and down. Maybe the port one has one facing back. For strafing?


----------



## johnbr (Aug 12, 2019)

The Hirth Lastentrager Bf 109G-6 was a cargo glider project,with two SC 500 and
removable wings,which had to burdened with Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6 aircraft. 
German Aircraft of WWII: Hirth Lastentrager Bf 109G-6


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 14, 2019)

Luftwaffe. Manchmal aus der Reihe tanzend!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Postkarte, Weltkrieg, Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

G.I. Snap-Shot of Crashed German Bf-109 Fighter | eBay

Notice camera port


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

WW2 Photo album RAF Luftwaffe wrecks N.Africa 1942 Hurricane Me 109 112 Squadron | eBay

notice black x (?)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

8106a❚ ORIGINAL Foto 1939, Flugzeug mit Wappen der Ostpreußen Staffel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 6, 2019)

*Messerschmitt Bf 109B 1. *





*Jg 132 Richthofen, 6. Staffel. The first Gruppe in the Luftwaffe to be equipped with the Bf 109 B aircraft 
Messerschmitt Bf-109G assembly line Wiener Neustadt 1943*


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2019)

Great shot of the early 109's...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD399 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 crash JG53 weiße 4 TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD397 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Me109 JG27 Wappen Emblem | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD396 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 LC Spanien Condor 6 + 56 ! | eBay

6+56


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD394 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Me109 Wappen Emblem JG27 Bord MG ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD387 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Me109 JG26 super Staffelabzeichen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2019)

CAPTURED German ME Bf. 109 F Aircraft. Extremely Rare Original WW2 Photo c.1940. | eBay

Gelbe 2 of 9./JG27 at Derna. SAAF N°1 Sqdn


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, bereit zum Einsatz, 4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, No.6 bereit zum Einsatz, 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109, No.4 bereit zum Einsatz, 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Bf 109 bereit zum EInsatz, 1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug 20mm MG 151 Luftwaffe Me Pik Ass JG 53 Afrika | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Kennung Pik Ass JG 53 Afrika DAK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)

Good shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 G6 JG53 Ace of Spades Italy 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

A554 Foto Wehrmacht DAK Afrika Front Flugzeug Me109 JG27 trop. Luftfilter LKW ! | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 E - "Saarbergmann" - OBERST MÖLDERS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2019)

Q381 Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG26 Staffelabzeichen Schiff Jabo Bilanz TOP! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2019)

great shot....


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 23, 2019)

Pik Ass???


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Messerschmitt "Me 109" - Rumänien´43 - Selt. TARNUNG mit "2-W" | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)

109 sank a ship?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> 109 sank a ship?


Yes Jabo version did


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

German Messerschmitt Me109 Horse Guards Parade 1952 Photo, HC369 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 26, 2019)

Black 10 was flown by Wolfgang Kosse 5/JG26

The ship marking would represent a hit on a ship more than likely than a sinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug me 109 tarn | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> 109 sank a ship?



There are also examples of bomber pilots converting to fighters bringing their kills with them. Gerhard Stamp being one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2019)

Dayum


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Deutsches Flugzeug Jäger ME 109 "Leitwerk" WK II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

Originalfoto ME 109 Nr. 2 Jagdgeschwader 26 Schlageter bei einer Wartung | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2019)

The 58 victory rudder, I'm sure is Galland's 5819, the dark spot is likely on the photo rather than the rudder.
At this time the rudder had been repainted Yellow with the victories repositioned higher.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2019)

JG301 1944

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Spielmann (Oct 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Stendal 1945
> 
> View attachment 352413


Hi,

A Bf 109 G-10 by Erla.
Spielmann


----------



## Spielmann (Oct 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> This Messerschmitt Bf109G-6/U2, WNr.412951, White 16 of I/JG1, landed by mistake at Manston in the early hours of 21 July 1944. It was flown to the RAE and became TP814. Bf109G-6/U2 was used for tactical trials by the Air Fighter Development Squadron until crashing on take-off in November 1944
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
This red band was actually recognition for all Reichsluftverteididgung (Air defense of the German territory) units. This plane belonged to JG 301.
Spielmann


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

1./JG301, Two non the less landed at RAF Manston. Through pilot error, W.Nr. 163240 with I/JG 301 landed in the early hours of July 21, 1944. Thinking he was going to overshoot the runway, he raised the landing gear to slow himself, and did considerable damage to the AC_._ , A day later the one in the picture, W.Nr. 412951 also belonging to I/JG 301.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: German Aviator With Bf-109 Fighter | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

Alarm bei den rumänischen Messerschmitt Jägern Luftwaffe Rumänien Pressefoto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Cool shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, BF 109, Messerschmitt, I.JG27, El Agheila, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, BF 109, Messerschmitt, I.JG27, El Agheila, Repro, 2. Weltkrieg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Q593 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jäger Me109 G6 MG151 Kanonen Gondel TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Originalfoto Parade Me-108 oder Me-109 auf unbekanntem Fluplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Foto/Repro?, WK2, 3.St.1./J.G.77, Westfr., Bl.auf Messerschmitt BF109, 5026-471 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2019)

1 orginal foto flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

WWII 546th AAA Lot: GI Viewing Shot Down German Stuka Bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto : Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeuge mit JG-54 Staffelabzeichen bei Zeppelin im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 546th AAA Lot: GI Viewing Shot Down German Stuka Bomber | eBay
> 
> View attachment 556028


LOL....Stuka. I've never seen the Balkenkreuz located so far out on the wings as in Post #852


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 mit Rakete Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Wrack m. Tarn WISSANT Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Wrack m. Tarn WISSANT Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Wrack m. Tarn WISSANT Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Wrack m. Tarn WISSANT Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2019)

Interesting camo on the nose


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2019)

I think that aircraft belonged to a training unit...... _Luftgau-Nachrichten-Regiment 13 _ The photo is from the estate of _Unteroffizier der Luftwaffe Otto Kotschenreuther _. Couldn't find any info about him or the unit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I think that aircraft belonged to a training unit...... _Luftgau-Nachrichten-Regiment 13 _ The photo is from the estate of _Unteroffizier der Luftwaffe Otto Kotschenreuther _. Couldn't find any info about him or the unit


Dont think so, summer 1940 , Kotschenreuther happened to be near the beach and had a camera. Foto was shot between
March 1940- February 1941. Think this is middle of BoB


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2019)

Makes sense. The unit doesn't seem to be a flying one


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Makes sense. The unit doesn't seem to be a flying one


Certainly is not. It is a signals unit.
Luftgau-Nachrichten-Regiment 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

the beach now: Google Maps

Smallest part of the Channel


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

And this is what Kotschenreuther was doing. Relaying spotter messages.


Orig. Foto Atlantikwall Beobachter Optik Stellung WISSANT Calais Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Atlantikwall Beobachter Optik Stellung WISSANT Calais Frankreich 1940 | eBay
Orig. Foto Nachrichten Funker in Opel Blitz Funkwagen WISSANT Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2019)

orig. Foto, Luftwaffe, Technik, Jagd-Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109, ME 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2019)

Sometimes Google Translate is a cruel mistress


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2019)

Great Pics.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> orig. Foto, Luftwaffe, Technik, Jagd-Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109, ME 109 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 556331



And that's so called "landing in beetroots"


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 13, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I think that aircraft belonged to a training unit...... _Luftgau-Nachrichten-Regiment 13 _ The photo is from the estate of _Unteroffizier der Luftwaffe Otto Kotschenreuther _. Couldn't find any info about him or the unit


Luftgau-Nachrichten Regiment #xx is a Signal Unit, not a training unit. AFAIK Luftnachrichten regiments or divisions were signal units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2019)

Kinda thrown by the translator Luft = air and the the guys war-time bio(my red)...

From the GIANTS estate of the Luftwaffe sergeant Otto Kotschenreuther from Nuremberg.
April to October 1939 Labor Service i.d. RAD department 3/281 in Hersbruck, east of Nuremberg.
Also used as a construction department for the R.P.T. 1939 in Nuremberg (Langwasser).
December 1939 drafted in the 18th Company of Luftgau-Nachrichten-Regiment 13 in Nuremberg-Buchenbühl.
In March 1940 transferred to the Flugmeldekompanie (mot.) 6/1., Part of the Luftgau-Nachrichten-Regiment 1.
With this unit in the Western campaign, and later crew of the Channel coast in northern France.
February 1941 via Hungary to Romania and use as teaching staff in Bulgaria.
April 1941 Balkan campaign in Yugoslavia and Greece until the beginning of June 1941 as occupation troops.
June 22, 1941 from Poland from the beginning of the Eastern campaign, Army Group Center, then Army Group North.
As a result of illness end of 1941 from February 1942 as a recruit trainer again at 18./Lg.Nachr.Rgt.13.
November 1942 to the Stabsbatterie III./Art.Rgt.11 (L) of the newly established 11th Air Force Field Division.
With this unit from January 1943 again in the southeast, mostly security in the area Athens, Greece.
November 1943 after dissolution of the 11th LWFD in southern France, group leader training at the 242.ID.
After d. Invasion in June 1944 with a Flugmelde squad back to d. Balkans sent.
Fall 1944 lossy retreat and gang fight in Croatia, until May 8, 1945 in Agram.
After escaping for the Russians capitulation in Salzburg at d. Americans, he survived the war


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

CATCH 22 said:


> Luftgau-Nachrichten Regiment #xx is a Signal Unit, not a training unit. AFAIK Luftnachrichten regiments or divisions were signal units.


Please read post 863-865


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - 431st GI In US Captured German Me 109 JG 53 Pik As Sicily | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 431st GI US Captured German Me 109 JG 53 Pik As Sicily | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 - 4./JG77 - Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- 3rd Army- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane* -1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- 3rd Army- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane* -2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo-3rd Army- Captured German Ju 88 & MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2019)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 F 2 JG 51 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## bogdan (Oct 17, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo-3rd Army- Captured German Ju 88 & MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane | eBay
> 
> View attachment 556655


I'm thinking that's a Dornier 217 with the 109.
Regards,
Bill

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Jagdflugzeug Me Bf109 mit Leitwerk Bilanz JG27 DAK Afrika | eBay

Hans Joachim Marseille

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Messerschmitt Me 109, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien b | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Messerschmitt Me 109, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien a | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

(w17) Flugzeug Messerschmidt Me 109 Plane Bomber Jäger Emblem Soldat | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug m. Tarn Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Übergabe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Wrack am Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Flugzeug, Me 109, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien 20863 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Foto, Legion Condor, 4./LN 88, Flugzeug, Me 109, Flugplatz Burgos, Spanien 20863 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto Übergabe Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1945 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

historische Postkarte, Weltkrieg, Luftwaffe | eBay

Desert filter and gondola cannons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Messerschmitt Bf 109 auf einem Feldflugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

RARE WW2 German Photo, Luftwaffe ME109 JG3 Fighter Aircraft, Pilots, Jagdflieger | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

RARE WW2 German Photo, Luftwaffe ME109 JG3 Fighter Aircraft, Pilot Viktor Bauer | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2019)

RARE WW2 German Photo, ME109 Luftwaffe Fighter Pilot, Oxygen Mask, Cockpit, TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

orig. Foto, Luftwaffe,Technik, Jagd-Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109, ME 109, JG 52 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Me109 Kennung Staffelabzeichen Wappen . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Me109 Pilot . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 jg51 Liegeplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger jg54 Lederjacken me109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger me109 Schaafe 1940 jg52 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Postcard Messerschmidt Me 109 ! Luftwaffe , German Air Force 
M




e-109 v-1


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Captured German Bf 109 Fighter Plane In British RAF Markings Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2019)

Awesome....and saved


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Pilot auf Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Kennung Flugplatz Sirte Libyen Afrika | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

R118 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Flugzeug Me109 Pilot Bob 9./ JG54 Staffelabzeichen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Me-109 v-1



Actually not. Bf 109 D-IOQY was the V3 prototype. It was the first Bf 109 to be fitted with a gun that fired through the propeller hub. It was sent to Spain for evaluation, but proved troublesome and the first production model with a centreline firing gun fitted was the Bf 109F. The V1 prototype's rego was D-IABI.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Nr.11 Foto Jagdflugzeug Jagdgeschwader 51 „Mölders“ Messerschmitt Bf 109 Adler | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> RARE WW2 German Photo, Luftwaffe ME109 JG3 Fighter Aircraft, Pilots, Jagdflieger | eBay
> 
> View attachment 557776


another view

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 3 Staffelabzeichen JG 3 Jagdflieger #4 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> another view
> 
> Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 3 Staffelabzeichen JG 3 Jagdflieger #4 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 559378


And another

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 3 Staffelabzeichen JG 3 Jagdflieger #3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 3 Staffelabzeichen JG 3 Jagdflieger #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 3 Staffelabzeichen JG 3 Jagdflieger #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Luftwaffe Schlachtgeschwader 1 Ostfront ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Org. Foto Bf 109 JG 3 Frankreich 1940 Strand Ambleteuse Staffelabzeichen | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 4, 2019)

Some excellent stuff continues to emerge.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jagdflugzeug Me Bf109 Pick As Geschwader Bergung in Calais Negativ 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

Deutsches Kampfflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 - Detailfoto Cockpit - 2.Weltkrieg | eBay

Bf 109 F of Oblt. Kurt Sochatzy, 7./JG 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Messerschmitt Bf 109 Me 109 Deutsche Luftwaffe Air Force WW II Foto War #300 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2019)

Original Agfacolor Farbdia dia Me109 Luftwaffe Kampf flugzeug Russland 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2019)

8106a❚ ORIGINAL Foto 1939, Flugzeug mit Wappen der Ostpreußen Staffel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 9, 2019)

Previous
Next
*Messerschmitt Bf 109E3 JAAF White 1 Japanese evaluation aircraft 1941-02*





Messerschmitt Bf 109E3 JAAF White 1 Japanese evaluation aircraft 1941 02


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

MESSERSCHMITT 109E - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ Captured Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane w/ JG.51 Unit Emblem!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-6 Oblt Theo Weissenberger 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-6 Nachtjäger in Oldenburg 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-4 Staffel-Marseille in Fels-am-Wagram | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-10 Salzburg-Ainring 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Messerschmitt Bf 109 K-4 Pasewalk 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Messerschmitt Me 109 Whitehall 1952 Photo, HC723 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Lot foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 jg53 von Werra löwe Simba Flugzeugführer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 Bruch losigkeit trondheim | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 jg1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: GI Atop Captured ME-109, Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: GI Posing With Captured ME-109, Germany | eBay

Bf109K-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured ME-109 Beside FW-190, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured ME-109 On Airfield, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured ME-109 On Airfield, Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured ME-109 Along Autobahn, Germany | eBay

Notice antenna under wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2019)

Right side view from below of the empennage of a Messerschmitt Bf 109 prototype, showing the tail wheel, rudder cables and horizontal stabilizer support strut. Aircraft is seen indoors, resting on supports. Germany, September 14, 1936 Three-quarter view of wing spar of a Messerschmitt Bf 109 prototype, seen supported on sawhorses outside a building; Germany, August 21, 1936. Plan view of main spar of a Messerschmitt Bf 109 prototype. seen indoors on a workbench; Germany. August 31, 1936.







Messerschmitt Bf 109 Prototypes (V-Series), Production. photograph

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen Tarnlackierung Foto Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Technik Me109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2019)

1 orginal foto flugzeug mit wapen fw me ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2019)

Foto, Messerschmitt Bf 109 der rumänischen Luftwaffe, Russland | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2019)

6th Armored WWII Photo Lot: Captured German Bf-109 On Airfield | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2019)

Cool. The seller says he doesn't sell reprints or scans but I've found two other sites with this photo, one giving the date of 1939. Curious as to how a GI acquired the photo when he entered service late in the war.
Foro Modelismo :: Ver tema - Ayuda Me-109 Alfred Held
Rod's WarBirds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2019)

Perhaps they captured the planes in a museum...  

It is an almost brand-new Bf 109E-1 of the JG1 , judging by the squadron emblem. The camo scheme RLM70/71/65 with the early national markings . IMHO the pic could have been taken in the summer of 1939. There are two Bf 110s in the background.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

Orig. Slide, Spanish Air Force Hispano Aviacion HA-1112-M1L Buchon (G-AWHL) 1969 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2019)

Legion Condor deutsches Flugzeug Jäger ME 109 Kennung WK II | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Foto : Flugzeug Jäger Me 109 Staffelwappen "Geiss" Kennung 1 Pilot Einsatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Jagdflieger Tarnung Me 109 Staffelabzeichen . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

orig. Foto Luftwaffe Wehrmacht Flugzeug Bauchlandung | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Top Foto 1942 Staffel Me 109 auf Flugplatz Kennung SF J Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Foto, Flieger, Me 109, Flugzeug, Bilanz, England, Kanal, RAF, aus Fotoalbum | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2019)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2019)

Orig 1944 WW2 photo neg captured German Luftwaffe Bf 109G6 Yellow 11 Wnr 230785 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf Me109 Jagdgeschwader Staffel Tarnanstri | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2020)

Interesting picture. New to me is what appears to be an antenna wire attached to the tip of the horizontal stab. I've not seen this on 109s before. Anybody?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> I've not seen this on 109s before.



Never mind that, I'm still puzzled by the bloody great safety pin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> New to me is what appears to be an antenna wire attached to the tip of the horizontal stab.



Having looked through the books, it looks like the radio aerial wire was split three ways to go to each hori stab and the fin, although I've not seen it in pictures of Emils before. There is a series of pictures of the very first Bf 109B-1s released to service, some of them of a line up of these on the ground and although the pictures are not overly clear, the aerials can be discerned because of the small conical fairings. There are a few in flight of the same aircraft and the split aerial can be seen. Take a close look at these pictures scavenged from the net:

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/fww2/bf109b/bf109b-10.jpg

http://www.samolotypolskie.pl/uploa...eview_messerschmitt-bf-109b-me-109b_src_1.jpg

https://i.pinimg.com/736x/67/1e/68/671e680caedc6e588dbf9c90a86280a6.jpg

According to one book I have, the Bf 109B was fitted with the short range single-waveband FuG 7 radio, although wiki states it was first fitted in the Bf 109C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, from what I remember, from a book somewhere at some time long ago, the three wires were for the earlier, short wave radio.
When the later Medium Wave / HF radios were introduced, the single wire was used, from mast to fin top.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

2 alte Fotos BF Messerschmitt Me 109 mit Piloten 2. WK | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft Me 109 Schlageter verdeckt Küste Holland Belgien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft Me 109 Kennung siehe Küste Holland Belgien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug airplane aircraft Me 109 Schlageter Küste Holland Belgien | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2020)

(w42) Foto Messerschmidt Flugzeug Me109 Plane 2x Emblem Wappen Me 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 15, 2020)

Beauty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

brit.Foto: Beute Me-109 Afrika 43, Rote od. Grüne 2, Luftwaffe, 2.WK Orig! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF CAPTURED GERMAN Me109 FIGHTER North Africa 163 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Wartung Motoreinstellung | eBay

Notice camo on prop. Rarely done in the Luftwaffe


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2020)

And it's a Me110.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)

Yep.. good catch my friend


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 21, 2020)

Beat me to it. I am time-zone disadvantaged.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Foto 2 Wk Flugzeug Jäger Me 109 2 x Staffelwappen Kanzel Pilot Feindflug Tarn | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG54 im Flug b. LENINGRAD Russland 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug Tarn im Flug b. LENINGRAD Russland 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG54 im Flug b. LENINGRAD Russland 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG54 im Flug b. LENINGRAD Russland 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG54 im Flug b. LENINGRAD Russland 1943 | eBay
Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG54 im Flug b. LENINGRAD Russland 1943 | eBay
Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG54 im Flug b. LENINGRAD Russland 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 25, 2020)

I like those ones


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2020)

Agree.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

DR Militaria Me 109 Foto adapt. auf DR Ganzsache | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

DR Militaria Me 109 Foto adapt. auf DR Ganzsache | eBay

Notice spinner, not common, and flag on antenna

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

DR Militaria Me 109 Foto adapt. auf DR Ganzsache | eBay

Notice spinner, not common, pilot is Erbo Graf von Kagenack

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

2. WK Repro Bild Flugzeug mit Personen (J242) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

648 FOTO ME 109 F1 Jagdgeschwader 51 Staffelabzeichen FALKE Molders | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> DR Militaria Me 109 Foto adapt. auf DR Ganzsache | eBay
> 
> Notice spinner, not common, pilot is Erbo Graf von Kagenack

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Messerschmitt Me 109F-1 III/JG 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

Foto Deutsche Luftwaffe: Messerschmitt Me 109G-4 | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2020)

We could have some great discussions about those paint schemes.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: German Pilot & Ground Crew With BF-109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: German BF-109 Taxiing In Field | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: German BF-109’s Lined On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: German Pilot In BF-109 Cockpit | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2020)

....and what might these two aircraft be?


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 2, 2020)

They look like Caudron 714

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks. I thought it looked French but I’m not well versed in French makes


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Pilot Afrikakorps Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Kennung 14 Marseille Flugplatz Derna Libyen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Pilot im Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Kennung 14 Marseille Flugplatz Derna Libyen Afrika | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 6, 2020)

200 Euros each. I wonder if they are real.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Me109 - Wreck/abandoned (c) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Me109 - Wreck/abandoned (b) | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Me109 - Wreck/abandoned | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Me109 - I+I> - North Africa - abandoned near Bengazi | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Me109 - North Africa - abandoned | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Original WW2 Photo - Me109 - 9 - North Africa - abandoned | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2020)

#1057 interesting camo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Presse Foto 1940 Luftwaffe Bombenflugzeug kampfschule geschwader: Staffelkater | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 E RUMÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: Captured German Bf-109 Fighter, “White Nine” | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Foto nr.1 Jagdgeschwader JG 52 Luftwaffe Me 109 " Gelbe 2 " Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 29, 2020)

!! Captured Messerschmitt Bf 109 G radar nightfighter German plane WWII Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q123 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG26 MG Test Werkstatt TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q117 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG26 vor Start TOP technik Details | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 E I/JG 27 1941 LYBIEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Q123 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG26 MG Test Werkstatt TOP | eBay
> 
> View attachment 573464


Uh, I hate to be the one to mention this but...

Either this has been photoshopped or the guy on the far right is way ahead of the times, like... waaaay too much man butt.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Shot Down Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter in Winter!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

OFw Muller and Fw Blume of Luftwaffe 4/JG27 with their BF109G-6s WW2 4x6 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Flugzeug Legion Condor Me Bf 109 mit Bilanz Abschussbalken Leitwerk | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2020)

Cool


----------



## johnbr (Apr 4, 2020)

http://duhraviationart.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/mistel-copy.jpg


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

G.I. Snap-Shot Photograph Messerschmitt Bf-109 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe | eBay

Notice mouse emblem


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2020)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit Kennung N+9 auf Flugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

Foto, Legion Condor, Flugzeug, Bf 109, Nahaufnahme, Spanien, b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

Altes Foto Flugzeug Jagdflieger Piloten | eBay 

Galland

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Messerschmidt 109 ORIGINAL FARBFOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2020)

Good one.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2020)

Vtg WWII Photos Airplane Bomber (Views Full Side Nose USA Flag Crew More) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2020)

Most creative link ever


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo German Airplane fighter Ganacker Captured w soldiers 2099 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice shot.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2020)

Interesting. Two seat conversion, without its canopy ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Interesting. Two seat conversion, without its canopy ?


_"This Bf 109 G-12 is unique for several reasons. Purportedly abandoned at Einsatzhafen Landau-Isar, Germany (R-69) (coordinates 48.725000 12.695833), it is marked +22 white on its port side and 22+ white on its starboard side. It also sports a KG55 Griffon crest on its port cowling.
Respectfully,
Steve Sheflin"
_


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 21, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "rote 5", 5./JG 51 Frankfurt-Rebstock 26.9.1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI posed w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me-190 Fighter plane* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

add to post #1104: 
Bf 109 K-4 (33xxxx) (N) MttR, 5+ W, 1.NJG11, Holzkirchen, 45-05-08+
Respectfully,
Steve Sheflin


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

LOT OF 222 WWII PHOTOS AMERICAN ANTI-AIRCRAFT UNIT IN FRANCE PLANES GUNS & MORE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 F "schwarze 18" 2./JGr Ost St.Jean d´Angely 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 F "schwarze 2" 2./JGr Ost St.Jean d´Angely 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 F "schwarze 10" 2./JGr Ost St.Jean d´Angely 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2020)

An artsy photographer but nice subjects.


----------



## Zippythehog (May 1, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> An artsy photographer but nice subjects.


Maybe the photographer is trying not to be seen...


----------



## Crimea_River (May 1, 2020)

In that case, they would be colour pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2020)

Ofw Muller and Fw Blume in front of Bf 109 G Cannon Bird Luftwaffe WWII 5x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Frühe Me-109 Bf 9 2-Blatt-Propeller Jagdflugzeug Ww2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug Legion Condor, Jäger, ME 109, Staffel Abzeichen, Kennung,Top | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2020)

Foto 2 WK, Flugzeug Legion Condor, ME 109 , Spanien, Feldflugplatz, Bordkanone,1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2020)

Nice ones.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2020)

*WWII photo- 7th AD - US GI w/ German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 plane- MARS LA TOUR* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bf 109 E der III. Gruppe JG 2 Beaumont Richthofen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion AVIA CS-199 Armée de l'Air Tchècoslovaque | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

Rumänien Rumänische Polnische Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 HE112 PZL P11 115 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 F RUMÄNISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2020)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep. But for sure it is not the F variant but the E one.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

F76 Flugplatz Spišská Nová Ves Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 airplane TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

F90 Spišská Nová Ves Messerschmitt Me 109 Wappen Emblem JG 51 Werksnummer 4068 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

1 orginal foto me109 flugzeug foto 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

1 orginal foto me109 flugzeug foto 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

F77 Flugplatz Spišská Nová Ves Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emplem JG102 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

Great Pics...!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

Me 109 ! Altes Foto BF 109 Staffelabzeichen Micky Maus Jagdgeschwader 3/77 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

F196 Messerschmitt Me 109 Reichsverteidigung Frankfurt Oder 1944 Jagdflugzeug !! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 Tarn Wappen Kennung Kroatische Legion . | eBay






edit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 17, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2020)

Post # 1.146 is laterally reversed - someone put the neg in the enlarger the wrong way around !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2020)

A Croatian 4?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Tarnanstrich Camo 1944 Heiligenbeil Ostpreußen | eBay
Jagdflugzeug JG 53 Me Bf 109 Feldflugplatz 1944 in Heiligenbeil Ostpreußen | eBay
Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Camo Tarnanstrich 1944 in Heiligenbeil Ostpreußen | eBay
Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Wartung Techniker 1944 in Heiligenbeil Ostpreußen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jagdflugzeug Me Bf 109 Wartung Techniker 1944 in Heiligenbeil Ostpreußen | eBay
Negativ Jagdflugzeug JG53 Camo Tarnanstrich 1944 Heiligenbeil Ostpreußen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

1 orginal foto flugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTO captured Bf109 Messerschmitt Fighter Australia RAAF markings WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

WK 2 Foto Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120939, Foto, Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109, ME-109, Reichsverteidigung Köln | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

120924, MEGA, Foto, Messerschmitt Bf 109, Me-109, 54 Abschüsse, Bilanz, WICK | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2020)

Hustedt Celle 1944 Jagdgeschwader 53 Feldflugplatz Rollfeld Techniches Personal | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 T !!! "gelbe 7" der I./NJG 101 Manching Mai 1943 | eBay






Profiles in Norway nr3 Messerschmitt Bf 109T

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 G-12 der I./JG 104 im Sommer 1944 in Fürth | eBay

Notice non-standard aux tank

Edit- flipped image see post #1168

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 G-12 der I./JG 104 im Sommer 1944 in Fürth # | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2020)

Post ~ 1.166, another which is laterally reversed.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 4, 2020)

Good eye Terry


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Post ~ 1.166, another which is laterally reversed.


Thanks and fixed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Planes on Airfield by Treeline!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2020)

ancient eBay 320 th bombgroup

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

1 orginal foto me109 flugzeug foto 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Top Foto Seitenruder der Me 109 mit 22 Abschüsse W. Machold, JG 2 "Richthofen " | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug. Bruchlandung Messerschmitt 109 mit Wappen, Jagdgeschwader 1 / 27 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug 2. Weltkrieg. Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 2, Richthofen mit Wappen | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2020)

Good pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

Original Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf 109 E-3 Radflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)

I would say that's E-7


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2020)

orig. Foto Luftwaffe I./JG 51 Me 109 Mölders RK, Rußland 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bf 109 E der III. Gruppe JG 2 Beaumont Richthofen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bf 109 F JG 54 in Finnland - fin. Offiziere 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/8106a-ORIGI...403266?hash=item523b8cd3c2:g:cNEAAOSw0IBcbumL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Foto 3: Flugzeug Deutsche Jäger ME 109 BF 109 Schiphol Staffelwappen vor Start | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

1999# Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagdgeschwader JG54 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Foto Pilot der Luftwaffe im Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug vor dem Start ... ! | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## windhund116 (Aug 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 8106a❚ ORIGINAL Foto 1939, Flugzeug mit Wappen der Ostpreußen Staffel | eBay
> 
> View attachment 593235



Were there any captions listed with this photo? Interesting to see what looks like Kriegsmarine personnel present. Also, which unit was using that Staffel coat of arms, in 1939?

Thanks!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2020)

windhund116
Jg.1, Jg.21 or Jg.27


----------



## windhund116 (Aug 31, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> windhund116
> Jg.21 or Jg.27
> 
> View attachment 593435
> View attachment 593436​



Yeah, maybe a rare photo of Jg21 prior to change to Jg54? As the captions apparently says: "Crest of East Prussian Squadron." And I believe the future Jg54 was stationed on Poland border, at that time.

Wonder what the story is, with those naval personnel? Very interesting photo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW II German Aircraft Photo - 100% ORIGINAL - Me109 G - JG26 - RARE! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW II German Aircraft Photo - Me109 G-5 PRESSURIZED - 100% ORIGINAL - RARE | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

WW II German Aircraft Photo - Me109 F-4/Z W.Nr. 8460 - JG27 - 100% ORIGINAL | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 me109 wappen kanal | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2020)

foto luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 me109 wappen schuhmann nordholz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2020)

Good shots.


----------



## rochie (Sep 4, 2020)

yep some great shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Slide, Spanish Air Force Hispano Aviacion HA-1112-M1L Buchon (G-AWHL) 1969 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 563109


Orig. Slide, Spanish Air Force Hispano Aviacion HA-1112-M1L Buchon (G-AWHS) 1969 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2020)

WTF?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2020)

Jagdflugzeug Me 109 mit Tarnanstrich von Mölders in Russland | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

S309 Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 G Flugeug Reichsverteidigung Kennung Emblem plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Gastounet (Sep 14, 2020)

Bf 109 G, or F ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2020)

Early E based on rounded windscreen.


----------



## windhund116 (Sep 14, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Early E based on rounded windscreen.



Maybe an E-3? With armored headrest? Hard to tell, but is that a retro-fitted forward armored shield added to the windshield?


----------



## Gastounet (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Notice that the jg emblem has been deleted.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)

I agree. It's an early Emil with the external armour glass attached. Similar to the Romanian Bf 109Es.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

FR45 52 Fotos spanischer Bürgerkrieg, Bf 109 He 111 Do 17 Beute Wappen Embleme | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice shots of the Condor legion Bf 109


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2020)

Agreed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2020)

D850 Foto Wehrmacht Artillerie Abt.641 Polen Radom Flugplatz Me109 Flugzeug TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2020)

One for Jan.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US View Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter & Planes on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane in Woods!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Troops w/ Shot Down Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane in Woods!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Shot Down Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane in Field!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

WWII Photo: Troops Posed With German Me-109 Fighter Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "S9+BS" 8./ZG 1 in Bjelgorod im Juli 1942 # | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "S9+BS" 8./ZG 1 in Bjelgorod im Juli 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E129 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Ju88 Anflug TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E126 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Mechaniker Motor Cockpit | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E120 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Mechaniker Fahrwerk ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E119 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Mechaniker Motor ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E118 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Staffelabzeichen Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E117 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Mechaniker Motor TOP ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E116 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Mechaniker Fahrwerk ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E115 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Mechaniker Ju52 TOP !!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

E114 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG54 Me109 Pilot Flugzeug Mechaniker Motor ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 25, 2020)

Good ones but #1244 is a Bf110


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40856931











Notice dust cover for prop hub


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

https://www.catawiki.com/l/40576723


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2020)

That's quite an album.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

1944 Press Photo men of B-24 Liberator Bomb Group reveal rescuer's hiding place | eBay

see here; Captured Bf109G-6 WNr.166133 with american flag

this is Bf109G-6 WNr.166133 "Rote 31" Capt. Constantin "Bazu" Cantacuzino, Grupul 9 vanatoare,











from above 







S
 stona
"a bit of a squeeze" you said. quite right you were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bf 109 JG 77 Norwegen Gebirgsjäger | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bf 109 JG 77 Norwegen Mandal Staffelabzeich Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Bf 109 JG 77 Norwegen Herdla Emblem | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2020)

3 x Foto Flugzeug Frankreich Messerschmitt Me 109 Kennung Staffelwappen Teufel | eBay

15-07-40


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets diasskab - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Bf109G-14, Ju88G1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets diasskab - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Diasserie med tyske og allierede fly - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Diasserie med tyske og allierede fly - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Diasserie med tyske og allierede fly - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdgeschwader Me 109 Jäger Messerschmitt Flugplatz . | eBay

Oberstleutnant Count Count is counting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Berny5664 (Oct 8, 2020)

Great photos about Me 109 here.👍🏻


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

Post #1270, great engine shot


----------



## HJWagner (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello You all,
the German airfield in Sicilia is Comiso, not Cosimo!


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 11, 2020)

From WW2 Photo Archive


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2020)

Please , source the pic.


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 11, 2020)

Source WW2 Photo Archive

Drying clothes on a Slovak fighter of German production Messerschmitt Bf.109E of 13. (Slow) / JG52 (13th Slovak Squadron as part of the 52nd German Fighter Squadron).
The Slovak squadron operated on the Eastern Front from October 1942 to October 1943.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI inside Captured MESSERSCHMITT Bf -109 Fighter plane (N5 AH)* | eBay








i


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> Source WW2 Photo Archive
> 
> Drying clothes on a Slovak fighter of German production Messerschmitt Bf.109E of 13. (Slow) / JG52 (13th Slovak Squadron as part of the 52nd German Fighter Squadron).
> The Slovak squadron operated on the Eastern Front from October 1942 to October 1943.
> ...



#1281 Published shot
#1283 Both pictures are published.

Aim of my threads are to post original shots, not published pictures. Please start your own threads for that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured MESSERSCHMITT Bf -109 Fighter plane- SPIRAL CONE* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 17, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> #1281 Published shot
> #1283 Both pictures are published.
> 
> Aim of my threads are to post original shots, not published pictures. Please start your own threads for that.



No worries I will never post anouther picture, that way you will not feel the pressure to police my posts. Glad to relieeve you of any stress I may have caused you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

ME Bf 109 B-Reinhard Seiler-Jagdgruppe-JGr. 88-Spanien-Civil war-Legion condor-2 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2020)

ME Bf 109 B-Reinhard Seiler-Jagdgruppe-JGr. 88-Spanien-Civil war-Legion condor-3 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Messerschmitt Me-109 am Flugplatz Jagdflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2020)

Note the huge cross.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2020)

#1292 Notice mirror on canopy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

N350 Frankreich Fliegerhorst Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 53 Pik As camo | eBay

Le Bourget


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2020)

Good shots. Rear view mirrors again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

GERMAN WWII ARCHIVE PHOTO: LUFTWAFFE MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 AIRCRAFT ON AIRFIELD | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

WWII ORIGINAL GERMAN WAR PHOTO TECHNICAL CREW REPAIR LUFTWAFFE AIRPLANE * | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 2, 2020)

There are some nice clean colour photos of one captured 109 here
The Curtisschmitt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

Foto, 2.WK. Inf.-Rgt.130. FRA1940: Kaputte Frz.-Flugzeuge b. Abtransp. (MB)21240 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Frankreich Brest Flugzeug Bf 109 mit 13 Nachlass KG 100 Wiking-Geschwader(3589x) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Phill87 (Nov 8, 2020)

Croatian Bf-109 G-14 at Falconara airbase in Italy, flown there by a defecting pilot Vladimir Sandtner, April 16, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

Phill87 said:


> Croatian Bf-109 G-14 at Falconara airbase in Italy, flown there by a defecting pilot Vladimir Sandtner, April 16, 1945.
> 
> View attachment 601258


Hi Phill87, a picture source is needed here in this thread, and the pictures un- published. Thank you.

The picture you posted originates here: 57th Bomb Wing Association Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2020)

Foto abgestürtes Flugzeuge Messerschmitt Me 109 Jäger Flugzeugfriedhof . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 SCHWEIZERISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Foto, Wk2, Blick auf Messerschmitt Bf 109 Nummer 30 (RB)21277 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

2 Wk Foto FLUGZEUG - Messerschmitt - Me 109 - STAFFELWAPPEN - JG 2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

2 Wk Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109D J88 Legion Condor | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me- 109 Fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## jgreiner (Nov 21, 2020)

Post 1301 appears to be Hermann Graf and 1309 Heinz Bar. At least that's my uneducated guess.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2020)

jgreiner said:


> Post 1301 appears to be Hermann Graf and 1309 Heinz Bar. At least that's my uneducated guess.



Agree with your first choice, not the second, the 13 is from JG 53, bar flew with JG51 while on Bf109E aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

118333: Fotoalbum Kampfgeschwader 1 Hindenburg, HE-111, JU-52, ME-109 vom JG 77 | eBay

wrknr 3272

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Husky (Nov 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 118333: Fotoalbum Kampfgeschwader 1 Hindenburg, HE-111, JU-52, ME-109 vom JG 77 | eBay
> 
> wrknr 3272
> 
> View attachment 602601


E-1's?


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 22, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Agree with your first choice, not the second, the 13 is from JG 53, bar flew with JG51 while on Bf109E aircraft.



Wayne, I don't see any Geshwader identifying markings on "13".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dont mean to be pedantic but its Geschwader.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 22, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dont mean to be pedantic but its Geschwader.



Yes.....ugh. That damn "c" always gets me.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2020)

That last one is interesting, featuring a replacement panel from a 109 marked with the oversized crosses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2020)

2 WK FOTO Focke-Wulf FW 190 Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

Items for sale by 505hardy | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Me 109 On Forest Edge Amberg Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - 3482nd Ord GI Salutes In US Captured German Me 109 In Forest | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - 3482nd Ord GI Waves In US Captured German Me 109 In Forest | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Me 109 Covered In Camo Netting Regensburg | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 30, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Agree with your first choice, not the second, the 13 is from JG 53, bar flew with JG51 while on Bf109E aircraft.



Agree with you. The man on the right has an NCO Corporal rank. Prolly a ground crew. (?)

https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/1604059195131-png.600190/

However, I believe that is an F4 model with III Gruppe, 9.Staffel JG 52 emblem. 

Bf 109F-4 W.Nr.7420. Staffelkapitan 9./JG 52 Oblt. Hermann Graf. May 1942. Charkow-Rogan. by Vladimir Kamsky


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe startet zum Feindflug ... ! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2020)

orig. Foto, Jagdflugzeug ME 109 mit Maling " Haifischmaul " am Feldflughafen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## windhund116 (Dec 2, 2020)

Interesting Dora. Looks like the censored Hakenkreuz (Swastika) was wholly on the front of the vertical fin. And not overlapping the rudder, like most early Bf109s.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)

Perhaps the pic was taken in 40'. Please note the late style of the German crosses. So it could be the reason for the swastka on the fin only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 2, 2020)

Wurger said:


> Perhaps the pic was taken in 40'. Please note the late style of the German crosses. So it could be the reason for the swastka on the fin only.



Odd mix of new and old. Maybe, an advanced trainer? Or a Messerschmitt factory "hack?"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2020)

I would say , that's a kite used as a trainer. The code letters can indicare that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf Me109 Jagdflugzeug Staffelwappen Leitwerk Bilanz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 Jagdflugzeug Kennung KB KH camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 Jagdflugzeug Kennung KB KH camo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 Jagdflugzeug Kennung Gf F1 Tarnanstrich | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2020)

Interesting paint work in Post #1349


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Interesting paint work in Post #1349



One of Helmut Wick's rigs of which there are many pics: Wick's Bf 109s


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 G | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2020)

Foto Me 109 Waltraut 11 Staffel Gruppe Balkenkreuz Prag Rusin Flugplatz ww2 | eBay
Foto Me 109 Waltraut 11 deutsche Luftwaffe Balkenkreuz Prag Rusin Flugplatz ww2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 G | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604223



Nice early G2(?) Pik As photo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 G | eBay

Bf109E-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks like Adolf Galland's Jg27 E4.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2020)

It is, but JG26.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)

I agree.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

The mouse gives it away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 9, 2020)

Airframes said:


> It is, but JG26.



Dang it! I knew that.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 9, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> The mouse gives it away.



All yellow nose, too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

NICE WW 2 US ARMY PRESS RELEASE PHOTO OF GERMAN ME-109 AT KOTHEN AIRFIELD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Foto eingeschneite Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeuge werden freigeschaufelt ... ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> NICE WW 2 US ARMY PRESS RELEASE PHOTO OF GERMAN ME-109 AT KOTHEN AIRFIELD | eBay
> 
> View attachment 604945



Like the Fw190 trainer! Third photo of that series. 

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/pTUAAOSwF3Jf1qmq/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

windhund116 said:


> Like the Fw190 trainer! Third photo of that series.
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/pTUAAOSwF3Jf1qmq/s-l1600.jpg


see my Fw190 thread here Captured Fw190 also a different view


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane*-3 | eBay

Gigi

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Late war Bf 109 pictures source : Bf 109 G-10 W.Nr. 61. ... "Gelbe 11" "Gigi", 7./JG 52. This unique WNF built Bf 109 G-10 has an old metal tailplane fitted to its airframe, a makeshift repair to keep it flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2020)

Haven't seen that one before....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug Geschwader Richthofen R Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2020)

WK2 Foto Militär, Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf. IO9 E I./JG 77, Franfreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 21, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug Geschwader Richthofen R Kennung | eBay
> 
> View attachment 605851




Does anyone know a link to the JG units that stayed on the West, throughout the war?

Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

1974 Press Photo WWII-type airstrip sign & plane - Mundelein IL Air Museum | eBay

Buchon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Plane Me 109 TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagdfugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen des J.G.2 im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## windhund116 (Dec 24, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagdfugzeug mit Staffelabzeichen des J.G.2 im 2.WK | eBay
> 
> View attachment 606223




That might be a C of pre-JG2. Like JG 131?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

WW2 German captured destroyed airplane scrapyard original photo WWII Me109 (G1) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 27, 2020)

2328 Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 G-12 Doppelsitzer Kennung Stkz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109, Fliegerhorst Malmi Finnland 1941, Wehrmacht | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

Bilanz Leitwerk Abschusskennung Jagdflieger Me Bf 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## windhund116 (Jan 4, 2021)

Wonder who the pilot was?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Troops in Field by Shot Down Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: US Soldier View Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane Wreckage on Airfield! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2021)

"Otto, I said bring it back in one piece, not bring back one piece !!".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI View Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane (15)* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI View Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter planes* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2021)

Post #1401, Bulgarian markings?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)

Nope. It would be a white square with black X there. It is a german marking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Nope. It would be a white square with black X there. It is a german marking.


Nope, those above are Hungarian. 
And these are Bulgarian (St. Andrew's crosses):

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 8, 2021)

I knew it was some sort of "arian" There is a pic of "Black 16" with the same yellow rudder and nose band in the book "Hungarian Eagles" and said the aircraft belonged to 101/11 "Pumas" Fighter Regiment.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 8, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I knew it was some sort of "arian" There is a pic of "Black 16" with the same yellow rudder and nose band in the book "Hungarian Eagles" and said the aircraft belonged to 101/11 "Pumas" Fighter Regiment.


Yep, with the famous Aladar Hepes (the "old puma") as a CO.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> Nope, those above are Hungarian.



Oops! Yes , sorry, my mistake.... that's the HAF marking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

and thats 15000

Old eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 9, 2021)

Congrats on the milestone


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2021)

From me too and thanks for all your work posting these pics.


----------



## The silver dragon (Jan 9, 2021)

Amazing!


----------



## jgreiner (Jan 9, 2021)

The silver dragon said:


> Amazing!



Now that's the most unique looking F-82109 I've ever seen!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2021)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109 Wehrmacht 12 x 8 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## macharvard (Jan 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF 109 Wehrmacht 12 x 8 cm | eBay
> 
> View attachment 608586


Photo 1417 is obviously Finnish, not German, and raises the question of whether the German ban on displaying the swastika pertains to any such display, or just former german military situations? The swastika has been used by countries and ethnic groups across the globe for centuries.

Just found my own answer at Swastika - Wikipedia, which indicates that, in Germany, certain religious situations can still use the symbol, as well as (since 2018) its use in video games is once again permissible! I had no intention of opening a can of worms, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm sure EBay sellers don't bother to investigate the legalities of all this and take the safe and easy approach.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2021)

1941 Werner Mölders bei der Startvorbereitung einer Bf 109. 6 Fotos 6,5 x 10 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "gelbe 9" der 3./JG 26 Westfront 1940 | eBay

radio test.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Org.Foto Jagdflieger Major Hans Hahn Bf Me 109 SEHR SELTEN | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

11#11) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Bf109 Wappen Kampfflugzeug . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

8 x Negative Jagdflugzeug Soldaten Dackel Staffelwappen Bär | eBay.

Jagdgeschwader 27 - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

Privates Fotoalbum eines Soldaten bei der Luftwaffe (?) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

294)Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Bf 109 Jäger Kennung Flugplatz | eBay

JG2 Richthofen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Foto Werner Mölders und Willi Hartmann mit Unterschrift Mölders

Luchs = Lynx






Molders hand writing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 29, 2021)

A lot of Moelders stuff showing up lately.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Me 109 Painted Black Rothwesten Air Field | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2021)

Interesting. I wonder what colour it is.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me109 Bf 109 Jäger Wappen Kennung . | eBay

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me-109 Fighter plane* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto Pilot Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagdflugzeug Staffelabzeichen JG 51 Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Afrika Korps JG 27 Flugzeug ME 109 Striche am Leitwerk Pilot H.A. Stahlschmidt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 B/D der 6.(l)/JG 234 später 6.JG 26 Wangerooge 38 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2021)

Had to Google that one. Jg. 234 only lasted a year. Renamed Jg. 132 and eventually becoming Jg.26


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rumänien Rumänische Romania Romanian Airplane Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 Fighter Plane 14 " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

Rumänien Rumänische Romania Romanian Airplane Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 Fighter Plane 10 " | For sale on Delcampe"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Q440 Foto Wehrmacht Belgien JG26 Flugzeug Me109 Pilot Philipp Hallennes Haubordi | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

3 grosse fotos luftwaffe stuka 12x12 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

Foto 2 WK Legion Condor Flugzeug ME 109 mit Kennung Staffelabzeichen selten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rumänien Rumänische Romania Romanian Airplane Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 Fighter Plane 10 " | For sale on Delcampe"
> 
> View attachment 611810


This is one of the a/cs built by IAR in Brasov (Romania) under the designation Bf.109Ga-6. The detail shows the modified blisters (_Beulen_ in German) over the ammunition feed chutes.




The crashed a/c in posts # 1446-7 is s/n 334 as marked on the tail.
I believe I posted an article with a very good description of these modification in a different thread but don't remember when. Here is the same article from LSP.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto JG333 Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug EGER Cheb Sudetenland Tschechien | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG333 Flugplatz WEIDEN Oberpfalz 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug JG333 Flugplatz WEIDEN Oberpfalz 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug am Flugplatz FÜRTH Bayern 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug m. Pilot im Flug Me 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2021)

Not Stahlschmitt, this is Bf109F-4/Trop White 8 + - Fw Erwin Sawalisch of 4/JG27




Snautzer01 said:


> Afrika Korps JG 27 Flugzeug ME 109 Striche am Leitwerk Pilot H.A. Stahlschmidt | eBay
> 
> View attachment 611380

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 G-1/R2 Y WNr.14049 schwarze 3 2./JG 1 26.2.1943 | eBay

Repro

seller: Me 109 G-1/R2 Y WNr.14049 "schwarze 3" der 2./JG 1 am 26.2.1943. Lt. Heinz Knoke nach seinem 2 Luftsieg einer B-24

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 F "weiße 5" der 7./JG 1 Aalborg-Ost Frühsommer 42 | eBay

Seller: "weiße 5" der 7./JG 1 in Aalborg-Ost im Sommer 1942. Uffz. Günther Klein vor der Maschine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "weiße 7" der 7./JG 1 Aalborg-Ost Frühsommer 42 | eBay

Seller: "weiße 7" der 7./JG 1 Bereitschaft in Aalborg-Ost im Frühsommer 1942. Im Liegestuhl Uffz. Günther Klein und rechts sein 1 Wart. 

repro

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Jagdflugzeug Bf 109 Messerschmitt JG Tarnung auf Flugplatz 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

*PHOTOS* Captured German Me-109F Fighter in RAF Colors ETO - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Foto-luftwa...021347?hash=item3ff38ca8a3:g:c5wAAOSw14RgGVAr

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/foto-luftwa...735705?hash=item3ff3790a99:g:BFYAAOSwre9gF9~g

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2021)

A lot going on with Yellow(?) 7


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep, just one more interesting 109 scheme of many. I'm guessing the 7 is white as is the fuselage band. The painted out number is common but not sure what's going on at the supercharger intake. possibly replacement panel from a dark painted machine. Or, it's ortho film and the cowl and rudder are yellow. Who knows?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)

I would say it is not the ortho rather. If it would be , the small triangle below the fuel filler cap would be dark. But it is almost white what suggests the common film .
Regarding the engine cowling .. IMHO its dark appearance may be a result of overpainting of the yellow nose with dark coat. The same was done to the rudder as well. It looks like the kite was moved from another unit. The dark overpainted area at the place of the white 7 number may indicate there had been a different digit before. Also the lack of the squadron emblem contrary to the "white 2" may suggest that too.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

Tolles Originalfoto, 2.Weltkrieg, Jagdflugzeug vom Typ Messerschmitt Me109, Nr7 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

ww2 FOTO Jagdflugzeug ME 109 startklar 16/18 | eBay

Markings? who needs them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdgeschwader 54 Me 109 II./JG54 Staffelwappen Rußland 2.WK (4) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdgeschwader 54 Me 109 II./JG54 Staffelwappen Rußland 2.WK (3) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> foto luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 Bruch losigkeit trondheim | eBay
> 
> View attachment 561269


Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E 2./JGr Losigkeit "schwarze 16" Nesbyen 6.3.1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E 2./JGr Losigkeit "schwarze 1" Nesbyen 6.3.1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

past ebay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Bf 109 Jäger Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

Gruppe admin officer's aircraft according to 

 rochie

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2021)

2.WK Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Abschussen im England JG 26 1940 Top !!! | eBay

von Werra, wrknr 1480

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## windhund116 (Mar 7, 2021)

Interesting to see an E2 with an armored windscreen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2021)

Certainly it is not the E-2 but the E-7 variant. What is more the kite had the Peil G.IV direction finder mounted. The confusing of the version is caused by omitting the number following the E letter. The digit 2 belongs to the unit name that is 2./JGr Losigkeit in the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Mar 8, 2021)

*"The digit 2 belongs to the unit name that is 2./JGr Losigkeit in the case." *

There you go. Makes perfect sense, now. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

0844) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Bf 109 Pilot Jagdgeschwader . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 Bf 109 Jägdflugzeug Staffelwappen . | eBay

Galland ride, notice scope

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Mar 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 Bf 109 Jägdflugzeug Staffelwappen . | eBay
> 
> Galland ride, notice scope
> 
> View attachment 615509



A true hunter's eye.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

Original Ww2 Military Photos | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

Good pic but it's reversed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Plane Tail Rudder with Victories on England 1940 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2021)

Yellow 1 of 9/JG26 Gerhardt Schopfel.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Luftwaffe, Me 109 Staffel in Düsseldorf 1938 (N)50067 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

Lot Nachlass Jagdflieger ME109 PikAs Geschwader Kampfpilot Erkennungsmarke | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2021)

Pic in post 1503. Note over-spray of tail plane camo onto the fin.


----------



## stona (Mar 13, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Yellow 1 of 9/JG26 Gerhardt Schopfel.



The three victories on 18/8 were all in the space of three minutes. I think two of the three returned 'damaged but repairable'.

The 'Nazi censor' seems to have censored the werknummer!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2021)

stona said:


> The three victories on 18/8 were all in the space of three minutes. I think two of the three returned 'damaged but repairable'.
> 
> The 'Nazi censor' seems to have censored the werknummer!


Why do you think that?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2021)

Because he "bounced" and shot down three Hurricanes in three minutes, near Cantebury.


----------



## stona (Mar 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Why do you think that?



Just the time of the claims and British records of the time (allowing for the one hour time difference).

To be fair to Schopfel, he had a rather busy few minutes and can hardly have watched what happened to the three aircraft he claimed. All three were hit.


----------



## windhund116 (Mar 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 0844) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Bf 109 Pilot Jagdgeschwader . | eBay



Ah! The old "Paperclip" squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2021)

Flugzeug Bf109 II./JG3 Staffelabzeichen-Tarnanstrich-G. Barkhorn ?-weiße 5(6982) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2021)

gone a bit too far with trying to camouflage that one !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto WKII Kampflieger Luftwaffe Abschußbalken Flugzeug Flieger As #41 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Mar 18, 2021)

Is that Siegfried Schnell?






It certainly looks like him and I have a picture of what I think is the same aircraft which matches those markings. There are another three victories obscured by the elevator in the picture posted above.

The picture must have been taken in the summer of 1942, probably at Theville in France.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto Jäger Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 top camo Staffelwappen JG 54 Feldflugplatz | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2021)

Foto WW2 Jagd-Flugzeug Me 109 mit Wappen 1./JG 27 Südfront Afrika Sizilien ?? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> MESSERSCHMITT 109E - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560356


MESSERSCHMITT ME109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## windhund116 (Mar 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> MESSERSCHMITT ME109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 616890



From same auction site. Hmm...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> MESSERSCHMITT ME109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 616890


MESSERSCHMITT ME109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

F002415 Luftwaffe Technician Slides the Camera into a Messerschmitt 109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Captured German Aircraft Plane Crashed Africa | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2021)

Munich?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Munich?


yes ( near ) Google Maps


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger me109 Bruch | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2021)

Luftwaffe Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 JG 51 Mölders Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> yes ( near ) Google Maps


Seller needs to change his title


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2021)

I thought Munich was in Libya myself.....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2021)

With all that grass there it had to be a long , long time ago.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg26 wappen jg26 Adamson TOP Rar ebeling | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> MESSERSCHMITT ME109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 617820


3105) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 Bf 109 Jäger Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Foto Jagdflugzeug BF109 ME109 JG 52 Hermann Graf Pitomnik Stalingrad 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2021)

Great shot of Hermann Graf's Bf109G-2 W.Nr.13531 with 100 wreath and 13 additional white victory bars.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Flugzeug Me Bf 109 in Bereitschaft am Flugplatz Merseburg | eBay

notice (spant) nr 5 at balkenkreuz

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 3105) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 Bf 109 Jäger Flugplatz . | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619430


2104) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 Bf 109 Jägdflugzeug Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

WK 2 Foto Messerschmitt notgelandet in ostreville frankreich 100℅ Original | eBay

28 juni 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug bf-109 6./Jg 27 Bönninghart gelbe 3 Neumann | eBay

May 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug bf-109 bruch,9./JG 27 Graf Kageneck Bilanz! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

Foto LG 2 Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Bf 109 Jabo Wappen Bombe Grafitti TOP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

15133 Foto Me 109 Bf 109 Leitwerk Galland Abschussbalken Jagdflieger Fliegerass | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

15132 Foto Me 109 Bf 109 Leitwerk JG 51 Mölders Abschussbalken Jagdflieger As | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Plane Tail Rudder with Victories on England 1940 Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice shots, that Molders tail shot is an ew one to me....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2021)

Foto, Flugzeug ME109 im Polenfeldzug, Flugplatz Mannheim 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lot Of 20 Original WWII Army Air Corps Fighter Plane Photos Original | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2021)

Good ones.

The top rudder is of Heinz Eberling staffel Kapitan 9/JG26 Yellow 1+I

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI View of Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2021)

1944 Italian front - Messerschmitt Bf-109G-6 of JG53 - I.W.M. photo 18 by 13cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2021)

Is it just me or do the aileron balances look out of whack?


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)

IMHO all is fine with them...


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

Original Foto Jagdflugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelzeichen in Rumänien 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

Original Foto Jagdflugzeuge Me 109 Staffel mit Staffelzeichen in Rumänien 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2021)

Note rear view mirrors.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 18, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Note rear view mirrors.


... and the dark canvas in the wheel wells. (This area is almost always painted in RLM2 on models).
#2 has no wing cannons but MG 17 - a Bf 109E-1.
IMHO the emblem is of III./JG.52.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

044) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Bf 109 Pilot Jagdgeschwader . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

B21 Foto Südfront Jäger plane Me 109 Pilot top Tarn camo Stern von Afrika DAK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

B19 Foto Südfront Jäger Me 109 Pilotenkanzel top Tarn camo Stern von Afrika DAK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15858359

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

ww2 German original Luftwaffe agfa photo1942 Russia | eBay

3./JG77 repainting aircraft Russia 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2021)

Nice..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT ME 109 Fighter plane (11)*-2 | eBay
*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT ME 109 Fighter plane (11)*-1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

1951) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Bf 109 Jäger Kennung . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - GERMAN LUFTWAFFE ME-109 AIRCRAFT AND ARMOURED CAR 1940 | eBay

9./JG26

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2021)

Good shot, another of Heinz Eberling's Bf109E-4 Yellow 1


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2021)

Oft published methinks.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Oft published methinks.


but this is the original with the PK name and the date when he took it on it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

orig Foto 2.WK Messerschmitt Me109 Staffelzeichen Jagdgeschwader JG 52 [3399-34] | eBay

Notice lettering on start crank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Jun 14, 2021)

From the estate of PFC Carlo M. ROTTI, ASN 39707493, 620th Military Police Escort Guard Company, 9th U.S Army :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit + 3 auf Front-Flugplatz im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit + 3 auf Front-Flugplatz im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII USAAC USAAF Luftwaffe Aircraft Photo Messerschmitt Bf109 Irmgard 79FG 5x7 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAC USAAF Luftwaffe Aircraft Photo Messerschmitt Bf109 Irmgard 79FG 5x7 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

Foto Flieger tarn camo Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Flieger tarn camo Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

Foto Flieger Kroatien Wappen Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Foto Flieger Kroatien Wappen Flugzeug Me 109 plane maling aus Fotoalbum bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kroatien

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Flugplatz Villa del Prado | eBay


Entdecken Sie Legion Condor 3 Staffel Jagdgruppe Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Flugplatz Villa del Prado in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Ju 87 Junkers | eBay

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Ju 87 Junkers | eBay

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Ju 87 Junkers | eBay

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Ju 87 Junkers | eBay

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugzeug airplane aircraft Ju 87 Junkers | eBay

RZ65

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Deutsches Kampfflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 beim Start – Foto 2.WK | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Deutsches Kampfflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 beim Start – Foto 2.WK bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2021)

Nr.41597 Foto 2,Wk Deutsche Soldaten Flieger ME 109 Messerschmitt 6 x 9 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr.41597 Foto 2,Wk Deutsche Soldaten Flieger ME 109 Messerschmitt 6 x 9 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





starting crank

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 126 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 126 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Nadia 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 100 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 100 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 101 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 101 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 102 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 102 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 103 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 103 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 105 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 105 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 106 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 106 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 107 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 107 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 110 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 110 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 114 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 114 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 116 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 116 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 118 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 118 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 121 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 121 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 122 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 122 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

MESSERSCHMITT BF109G- ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 004 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 004 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 006 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 006 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2021)

Excellent series of shots...!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 083 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 083 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





notice canopy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 096 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 096 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 097 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 097 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 117 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 117 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 001 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 001 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 003 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 003 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 008 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 008 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 009 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 009 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 5, 2021)

Wayne beat me to it. Great stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 010 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 010 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 039 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 039 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





26

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 060 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 060 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





26

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 119 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 119 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 120 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 120 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 068 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 068 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 127 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 127 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 055 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 055 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





23b ( b means there was a former 23 but was replaced. They kept the nr 23 and added b )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 061 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 061 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Developer Diary, Part 161 - Discussion HAI (space) FETITO" , it means "c'mon girlie ! "

Notice white stripe kill mark. WW1 RAF did the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 069 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 069 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 081 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 081 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





21 , 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 011 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 011 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





3 , 7

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 064 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 064 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





18

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 005 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 005 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





24

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 028 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 028 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





6

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2021)

One could produce a new book around those pics. Good stuff.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 061 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 061 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


"Hai Fetito" was the mount of the Romanian ace Ioan DiCesare - check this old thread in our forum:
Romanian Air Force. 
"Hai Fetito" (as translated above) was in fact the name of a racehorse.
The white stripes are not kill marks, but low level attacks the a/c participated in.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2021)

Original WWII AAF Photo WRECKED SHOT UP GERMAN Me109 FIGHTER Koln Germany 23 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Photo of WRECKED GERMAN Me109 FIGHTER somewhere near Koln (Cologne), Germany, 1945.</p> <p>Photo is from...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2021)

Great Pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 016 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 016 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





33

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 070 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 070 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf109G der 2./NAGr.12 bei Mostar Kroatien Me Bf 109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Bf109G der 2./NAGr.12 bei Mostar Kroatien Me Bf 109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

Don Brebner Photographs







fritzjohl.yolasite.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2021)

Cool...!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Me 109 Marked 21 On Fuselage | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - US Captured German Me 109 Marked 21 On Fuselage at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

MESSERSCHMITT ME109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





RAF

Notice white wall tail wheel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

1407. Orig. Foto. Me 109 (7./JG 52. Uffz. Herbert Meissler). Rote Armee | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1407. Orig. Foto. Me 109 (7./JG 52. Uffz. Herbert Meissler). Rote Armee in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





7./JG 52. Uffz. Herbert Meissler

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German Me 109 Fighter plane- DELITZSCH Germany* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GIs w/ Captured German Me 109 Fighter plane- DELITZSCH Germany* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Delitzsch , between buildings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- US Military Police MP w/ Captured German Fighter plane (3)* -2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Military Police MP w/ Captured German Fighter plane (3)* -2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












*WWII photo- US Military Police MP w/ Captured German Fighter plane (3)* -1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Military Police MP w/ Captured German Fighter plane (3)* -1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

1519) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf109 Me109 Tarn Kennung . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1519) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf109 Me109 Tarn Kennung . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2021)

Quite well known shot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge Me 109 F Tarnung auf dem Rollfeld | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeuge Me 109 F Tarnung auf dem Rollfeld in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Me mit Kennung KL ZT und Zusatztank Tarnanstrich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Me mit Kennung KL ZT und Zusatztank Tarnanstrich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





KL+ZT droptank

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE MESSERSCHMITT Bf109 II/JG3 CAMBRAI FRANCE | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO OF GERMAN LUFTWAFFE </p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Royal Mail 2nd Class.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Approximate size...



www.ebay.com





-+4 , II/JG3 CAMBRAI FRANCE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Pilot Heinz Wernicke JG 54 am Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug vom JG 53 ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pilot Heinz Wernicke JG 54 am Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug vom JG 53 ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de













Heinz Wernicke - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Heinz Wernicke JG54 am Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug vom JG53

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 mit Abschusswerfer / Raketenwerfer 1944 Erbenheim | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 mit Abschusswerfer / Raketenwerfer 1944 Erbenheim in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





1944 Erbenheim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2021)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Heckfinne mit 36 Abschüssen Pilot Fliegerass Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Heckfinne mit 36 Abschüssen Pilot Fliegerass Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto - 2 : Jagd-Flugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung I + 13 an der Südfront im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 1 : Jagd-Flugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung I + 13 an der Südfront im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto : Jagd-Flugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung I vor Hangar an der Südfront im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Jagd-Flugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung I vor Hangar an der Südfront im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto - 1 : Beute-Kran-LKW bei der Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug I + 8 Bergung im 2.WK | eBay
Foto - 2 : Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit I + 8 bei der Bergung in Frankreich im 2.WK | eBay








Foto - 2 : Beute-Kran-LKW bei der Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug I + 8 Bergung im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - 2 : Beute-Kran-LKW bei der Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug I + 8 Bergung im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto: Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug Wartung vor einem Einsatzflug in Frankreich im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug Wartung vor einem Einsatzflug in Frankreich im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto: Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit 5 und sehr seltenem Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit 5 und sehr seltenem Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Early

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT 109 Fighter plane (No.11)*-2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT 109 Fighter plane (No.11)*-2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












*WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT 109 Fighter plane (No.11)*-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT 109 Fighter plane (No.11)*-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





11+?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

Rare German Messerschmitt American Markings Fighter Plane WWII Snapshot Photo! | eBay


ID'd on back.



www.ebay.com





Castel Benito

Imgaard i think 





















AZ-Model 7496 Bf 109G-2 Captured USAF RAF Red Army


AZ-Model 7496 Bf 109G-2 Captured USAF RAF Red Army




www.super-hobby.be

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "weiße 2" der 7./JG 53 am Kanal 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 E "weiße 2" der 7./JG 53 am Kanal 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





weiße 2 der 7./JG 53 am Kanal 1940


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 G-2 "weiße 10" der 7./JG 53 Mittelmeerraum 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 G-2 "weiße 10" der 7./JG 53 Mittelmeerraum 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





G-2 "weiße 10" der 7./JG 53 Mittelmeerraum 1942


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 F 7./JG 53 Lt. Hermann Neuhoff RK! 38 Luftsiege | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me 109 F 7./JG 53 Lt. Hermann Neuhoff RK! 38 Luftsiege in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Me109F, 7./JG 53 Lt. Aces of the Luftwaffe - Hermann Neuhoff RK! 38 Luftsiege

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

K1031 Foto JG51 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 51 Pilot As Ace | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1031 Foto JG51 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Jagdgeschwader 51 Pilot As Ace in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2021)

Foto WK II Flugzeug ME 109 mit Mega Bombe montiert #61 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Flugzeug ME 109 mit Mega Bombe montiert #61 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Bf109E-4 with droptank / auxiliary tank. Would have give BoB a different story.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K704 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Kennung ID Tarnfarbe Camouflage Jäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie K704 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Kennung ID Tarnfarbe Camouflage Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





DG+IZ

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2021)

K738 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 JG 52 Staffelwappen Piloten Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie K738 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 JG 52 Staffelwappen Piloten Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM275 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG53 Italien 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM275 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG53 Italien 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM271 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 crash Polen Feldzug TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM271 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 crash Polen Feldzug TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












AM270 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 crash Polen Feldzug | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM270 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 crash Polen Feldzug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM225 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 TOP Motiv | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM225 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 TOP Motiv in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2021)

Messerschmitt Bf 109-G plus Mercedes 600 series engine Blueprints Large A1 size | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Messerschmitt Bf 109-G plus Mercedes 600 series engine Blueprints Large A1 size at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG (1) WWII WEHRMACHT | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG (1) WWII WEHRMACHT in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 24, 2021)

K1209 Foto abgestürztes deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Staffelwappen Komet ID | eBay


Entdecken Sie K1209 Foto abgestürztes deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Staffelwappen Komet ID in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





13

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2021)

Italien Sizilien , Flugzeug Me 109 auf Anhänger in Catania | eBay


Entdecken Sie Italien Sizilien , Flugzeug Me 109 auf Anhänger in Catania in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2021)

R467 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 crash plane seltene Kennung TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie R467 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 crash plane seltene Kennung TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





strange kennzeigen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

Amazone






This is the illustrated history of the Erla factory in Mortsel, outside of Antwerp in Belgium, where more than 4000 Me 109 aircraft were built and refitted for the Luftwaffe. The Erla factory was the most modern aircraft production facility in all of occupied Europe. This fascinating, highly illustrated book tells the story of the workers, the aircraft they built and the effect on both the plant and the people of the area of Allied bombing.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 LUFTWAFFE ME 109 16 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTOGRAPH WW2 LUFTWAFFE ME 109 16 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

Nr 41878 Foto 2, Wk abgestürzter Deutscher Flieger 7,5 x 10,5 cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr 41878 Foto 2, Wk abgestürzter Deutscher Flieger 7,5 x 10,5 cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2021)

1743 is interesting. Looks like Luftwaffe and Allied servicemen, maybe summer of 1945?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> 1743 is interesting. Looks like Luftwaffe and Allied servicemen, maybe summer of 1945?


Dont think so. 2 german soldier and 2 civilians.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2021)

Altes Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 / Kennung 6 + 54 / Legion Condor / Spanien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 / Kennung 6 + 54 / Legion Condor / Spanien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





6x54 109B

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2021)

real Nice shots there...!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Malmin lentokenttä. Saksalaisia hävittäjiä lämmitetään. Tyyppi: Me-109. Helsinki, Malmin lentokenttä 1944.02.28

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Malmin lentokenttä. Saksalaisia hävittäjiä lämmitetään. Tyyppi: Me-109. Helsinki, Malmin lentokenttä 1944.02.28

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2021)

If genuine, this is a pretty unique picture. NOTE the ejected canopy (coming apart?) in the right foreground, with rear armored glass still partially attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 19, 2021)

So that was what that is.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2021)

If that canopy had hit the following aircraft it could have done some serious damage. Interesting pic. Seems plausible.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> So that was what that is.


I assume...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"Dammit, Rudolf! That's the absolute last time you're putting up the tent!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Me 109 #76 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Me 109 #76 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2021)

Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Me 109 Staffel Flugplatz #76 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Flugzeug Me 109 Staffel Flugplatz #76 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2021)

Foto-Abzug, Jagdgeschwader 52, Mechaniker an der Me 109, 1943, 5026-1000 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Abzug, Jagdgeschwader 52, Mechaniker an der Me 109, 1943, 5026-1000 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG52

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

XX Corps MP sits in BF-109G showing Daimler Supercharger with cowling removed. | eBay


100% Original Image - No Glow under UV Lamp.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO CAPTURED Me109 IN NORTH AFRICA - HURRICANE IN BACKGROUND | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 ORIGINAL PHOTO CAPTURED Me109 IN NORTH AFRICA - HURRICANE IN BACKGROUND at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





2+

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane ME109 Camo Tarn Jagdflieger RVG Winter TOP B212 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flugzeug Plane ME109 Camo Tarn Jagdflieger RVG Winter TOP B212 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Een herkenningsteken van een niet nader


Een herkenningsteken van een niet nader geïdentificeerde eenheid van de Luftwaffe.




www.oorlogsbronnen.nl










Ketley and Rolfe Luftwaffe embleme 1939-1945

5./JG11

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger me109 wappen Heinz Bär jg51 | eBay


Entdecken Sie foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger me109 wappen Heinz Bär jg51 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de







Search results for query: Heinz Bar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger JG3 a. Bringmann me109 gondel | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Jagdflieger JG3 a. Bringmann me109 gondel in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





5./JG3 Arnold Bringmann Bf109G-2 gondola 1942

Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum - View Single Post - Arnold Bringmann Jg 3 Bringmann had twenty-eight confirmed claims, twenty-four in Russia(plus two unconfirmed) and four in the West(plus one unconfirmed B-17).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

X7667 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Staffelwappen Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie X7667 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Staffelwappen Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group


: Captured Me-109G. Egypt, 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group



S9+DR


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group



Camiso

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group



jg53 captured

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2021)

57th Fighter Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## GTX (Dec 14, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 57th Fighter Group
> 
> 
> : Captured Me-109G. Egypt, 1942.
> ...


The original dating of this photo (1942) is kind of too early for a G-6 in North Africa, don't you think? I believe this a/c was brought to Egypt from Italy/Sicily later (1943 maybe). It appears to be overpainted in a single colour too. Does anybody have more information?
Cheers!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdbomber Flugzeug JG 2 Pilot Frank Liesendahl | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdbomber Flugzeug JG 2 Pilot Frank Liesendahl in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Frank Liesendahl Bf109F 7629 10. (J)/JG 2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

Russland deutsches Flugzeug Jäger ME 109 Bruchlandung Bilanz Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Russland deutsches Flugzeug Jäger ME 109 Bruchlandung Bilanz Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





1+~ 21 kills

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

AM354 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 1944 Technik - 50er Jahre Repro ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM354 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 1944 Technik - 50er Jahre Repro ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





5F+12 repro

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

AM375 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 J.G.54 Staffelabzeichen Emeblem !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM375 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 J.G.54 Staffelabzeichen Emeblem !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 19, 2021)

AM378 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug LC Legion Condor Me109 Spanien TOP !!! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM378 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug LC Legion Condor Me109 Spanien TOP !!! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Condor

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2021)

*WWII photo- 10th AD- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 plane (16)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 10th AD- US GI w/ Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 plane (16)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





16+??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2021)

AM382 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 LC legion Condor Spanien TOP ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM382 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 LC legion Condor Spanien TOP ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Condor

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

Orig. Foto Notlandung Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug in Russland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Notlandung Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug in Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jan 8, 2022)

The first: Bf109V1:






The last? HA-1112-M4:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Foto Notlandung Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug in Russland | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Notlandung Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug in Russland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Were early models flown in Russia?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Were early models flown in Russia?


No dont think so.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2022)

Just found this in Wiki so it can't be the above 109

"On 4 December 1937, during the Spanish Civil war, a Bf 109 A-0, marked 6–15, made an emergency landing behind Republican lines. The aircraft was recovered and tested. In January 1938 the aircraft was also evaluated by a French delegation. This aircraft was later sent to the Soviet Union and also tested. During the war this aircraft served with a special Soviet reconnaissance unit equipped with captured German aircraft, before it was captured back by Jg.27."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Just found this in Wiki so it can't be the above 109
> 
> "On 4 December 1937, during the Spanish Civil war, a Bf 109 A-0, marked 6–15, made an emergency landing behind Republican lines. The aircraft was recovered and tested. In January 1938 the aircraft was also evaluated by a French delegation. This aircraft was later sent to the Soviet Union and also tested. During the war this aircraft served with a special Soviet reconnaissance unit equipped with captured German aircraft, before it was captured back by Jg.27."


Wasnt that an e3 ?. I have a rapport of that one in russian..


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Just found this in Wiki so it can't be the above 109
> 
> "On 4 December 1937, during the Spanish Civil war, a Bf 109 A-0, marked 6–15, made an emergency landing behind Republican lines. The aircraft was recovered and tested. In January 1938 the aircraft was also evaluated by a French delegation. This aircraft was later sent to the Soviet Union and also tested. During the war this aircraft served with a special Soviet reconnaissance unit equipped with captured German aircraft, before it was captured back by Jg.27."




Judging by the prop and exhaust pipes shape that's the Bf 109D but not the A-0.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Just found this in Wiki so it can't be the above 109
> 
> "On 4 December 1937, during the Spanish Civil war, a Bf 109 A-0, marked 6–15, made an emergency landing behind Republican lines. The aircraft was recovered and tested. In January 1938 the aircraft was also evaluated by a French delegation. This aircraft was later sent to the Soviet Union and also tested. During the war this aircraft served with a special Soviet reconnaissance unit equipped with captured German aircraft, before it was captured back by Jg.27."


Captured early Bf109's Knew i posted something here. There is a D in french clothes.

and the russian report


----------



## special ed (Jan 13, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Judging by the prop and exhaust pipes shape that's the Bf 109D but not the A-0.


That was my guess also. Perhaps it is one of the D models used in Poland Sept 1939.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)

special ed said:


> That was my guess also. Perhaps it is one of the D models used in Poland Sept 1939.



An interesting idea. But not with the kind of the camo IMHO. These used over Poland were of the standard LW camo scheme RLM70/71/65 for that time with the low demarcation line seen on the radiator inlet. The one seen in the pic has the entire engine cowling painted light. This may suggest the camo used in the Spain.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2022)

But......but.....but Wiki said it was an Anton

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 13, 2022)

My first thought was Spain and not Russland as eBay says. I also noticed an "N" under the left wing


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)

My first thought was exactly the same. But the kind of the ground of the crash area may be the clue as well.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured early Bf109's Knew i posted something here. There is a D in french clothes.
> 
> and the russian report
> 
> View attachment 654526


The Russian report IS about E-3 as you mentioned earlier. It's not about a captured A(nton).
The one captured in Spain and later tested in the USSR is a B-1(based on Russian sources):

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)

The early Bf 109 tested in the USSR was the one ...





the source: 8/5/18 Flegel's Bf 109A - wrong cockpit's visual model

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Wurger said:


> The early Bf 109 tested in the USSR was the one ...
> 
> View attachment 654547
> 
> the source: 8/5/18 Flegel's Bf 109A - wrong cockpit's visual model


That's the same one as in the pictures I posted. If you check the post you are referring to, these guys also mention that the Russian source _"Messerschmitt Bf 109В-1 Испанский пленник, М. Маслов" _calls it a B-1. At the end of the notes to the book (just follow the link I connected with the book title) one finds a note about this discrepancy.




I remember a very good table from a German(?) book, probably in my collection or posted in a forum, where all Me-109 sent to Spain were listed and the variants were connected with the respective markings. In this case *6-15*. I'm not sure where I've seen it but somebody here might remember it as well. 
Cheers!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> That's the same one as in the pictures I posted. If you check the post you are referring to, these guys also mention that the Russian source _"Messerschmitt Bf 109В-1 Испанский пленник, М. Маслов" _calls it a B-1.
> View attachment 654553
> 
> I remember a very good table from a German(?) book, probably in my collection or posted in a forum, where all Me-109 sent to Spain were listed and the variants were connected with the respective markings. In this case *6-15*. I'm not sure where I've seen it but somebody here might remember it as well.
> Cheers!




We have had to criss-crossed our posts Yves. I didn't see your while posting mine. Undoubtedly that's the same Bf 109. Also I agree the Russian sources say that was the Berta variant.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Wurger said:


> We have had to criss-crossed our posts Yves. I didn't see your while posting mine. Undoubtedly that's the same Bf 109. Also I agree the Russian sources say that was the Berta variant.


 Yep - your fingers are faster!
I don't have the Russian book, but AFAIK there are several photos in it and maybe the text with the test results is quoted there as well...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)

I see. But as memo serves there are the pics only without the test results quoted.


----------



## woody_s (Jan 15, 2022)

The Early 109 tested by the Russians is an A, please note the long leading edge slats. All 109's in Spain up to 6o19 were either V or A series.
Cheers,
Woody


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 16, 2022)

109's in various states of distress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice shots.


----------



## Engineman (Jan 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rumänien Rumänische Romania Romanian Airplane Flugzeug Scan Negativ Foto ME109 Fighter Plane 10 " | For sale on Delcampe"
> 
> View attachment 611810



Hi Snautzer, ref your pic on post #1447.
This detail seems to show a very unusual variation on the G-6 DB605A type cowling bulge. The rear part of the bulge is usually a simple rounded shape that returns to the main fuselage contour, what we see here is a more complex smooth bulge that is a bit like the later smooth-bulge cowlings.
Cheers,

Eng

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 17, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> I remember a very good table from a German(?) book, probably in my collection or posted in a forum, where all Me-109 sent to Spain were listed and the variants were connected with the respective markings. In this case *6-15*.


I had to quote myself only to show that my memory is still working well .
I found the table in the depths of my electronic archive - it's a copy from a book I don't have _Condor The Luftwaffe in Spain 1936-1939 by Patrick Laureau (Hikoki 2000)._
The table was posted in a modelers forum (didn't save the link to it) and I'm attaching it as is. The Bf 109 in question, captured on 4.Dec.1937 is shown as a B-variant.
There are no A's in this list at all.
BTW an interesting Bf 109 source I'm using since years, with photos of all types and variants, shows 6-15 as a B as well - see here. Click on _Weitere Informationen und/oder Bildmaterial zu diesem Flugzeug_ under the photo to see all photos (link doesn't work here). I believe most of the 55(!) b/w photos of this a/c are from the Soviet report/book.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice. Also I agree the 6-15 was the early B-1 variant. As memo serves the wing leading eadge slats were the same for the A and the early B-1 kites. The shorter ones were intorduced later with the mid batch of the Berta.


----------



## GTX (Jan 17, 2022)

Some great diorama ideas there


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 asse me109 wappen nordholz | eBay


Entdecken Sie foto Luftwaffe jagdflieger Jg52 asse me109 wappen nordholz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Feldflugplatz Nordholz 5./JG52


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

Foto abgeschosenes Flugzeug Me 109 mit Tarnanstrich 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto abgeschosenes Flugzeug Me 109 mit Tarnanstrich 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





reprint

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Foto / Messerschnitt Me Bf 109 vor dem Star auf dem Rollfeld Weltkrieg Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto / Messerschnitt Me Bf 109 vor dem Star auf dem Rollfeld Weltkrieg Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





FO+ZE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Konvolut Fotos dt. Kriegsflugzeuge, Luftbilder,Navi.-karten;2.WK; Repro auf DVD | eBay


Entdecken Sie Konvolut Fotos dt. Kriegsflugzeuge, Luftbilder,Navi.-karten;2.WK; Repro auf DVD in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Messerschmitt Me-109 Flugplatz Flieger Jäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug, Messerschmitt Me-109 Flugplatz Flieger Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

What are the two planes not marked?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> What are the two planes not marked?


Reflection perhaps

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Foto nach 45 ME 109 Jagdflugzeuge Schrottplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto nach 45 ME 109 Jagdflugzeuge Schrottplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto nach 45 ME 109 Jagdflugzeuge Schrottplatz | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Foto nach 45 ME 109 Jagdflugzeuge Schrottplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Doesn't this picture belong in the "Airplanes Without Skis" thread?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me-109E Bf 109 Flieger Unikat! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto, Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me-109E Bf 109 Flieger Unikat! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Fliegerdenkmal...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane "11" in Woods (#2)!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





Incase you are wondering feb 12 1945 was indeed a monday "-]

11+??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: US Soldier w/ Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane "11" in Woods (#1)!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





11+??


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: US Soldiers Posed w/ Abandoned Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

AM541 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG3 - beschädigt - damaged | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM541 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG3 - beschädigt - damaged in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





-+3 JG3 Bf109F

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2022)

Nice..!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2022)

sehr SELTEN - Originale Erla-Haube Messerschmitt Bf 109 mit Warmluftzufuhr | eBay


Entdecken Sie sehr SELTEN - Originale Erla-Haube Messerschmitt Bf 109 mit Warmluftzufuhr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Originale Erla Haube Messerschmitt Bf109 mit Warmluftzufuhr


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2022)

Foto / Messerschnitt Me Bf 109 vor dem Star auf dem Rollfeld Weltkrieg Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto / Messerschnitt Me Bf 109 vor dem Star auf dem Rollfeld Weltkrieg Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





ZE+FO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2022)

K2578 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 JG2 Richthofen Leitwerk Bilanz | eBay


Entdecken Sie K2578 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 JG2 Richthofen Leitwerk Bilanz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG2 Richthofen Leitwerk Bilanz 6+1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2022)

K2577 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Staffelwappen JG2 Richthofen | eBay


Entdecken Sie K2577 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Staffelwappen JG2 Richthofen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





JG2 Richthofen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

**RARE! Luftwaffe Troops Use Crane to Recover Crashed Me-109 Fighter Plane!!!** | eBay


Take care.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

Bf109G-6/U2, WNr.412951, White 16 of I/JG1, landed by mistake at Manston in the early hours of 21 July 1944. It was flown to the RAE and became TP814. Bf109G-6/U2 was used for tactical trials by the Air Fighter Development Squadron until crashing on take-off in November 1944














MESSERSCHMITT ME109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

Gun justifing


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

SF+JR














Foto Flugplatz Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug mit Kennung SF JR camo tarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugplatz Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug mit Kennung SF JR camo tarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2022)

SF✙JR in the background














Messerschmitt Bf 109F2 factory fresh lined up Stkz SF+JK n SF+JR ebay1


Asisbiz article Messerschmitt Bf 109F2 factory fresh lined up Stkz SF+JK n SF+JR ebay1




www.asisbiz.com




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2022)

Post 1858 Seigfried Schnells Bf109F Yellow 9


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

WWII: GERMAN AIRCRAFT WRECKAGE IWM PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP JUN 1943 | eBay


IWM PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. GERMAN AIRCRAFT WRECKAGE. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

573rd AAA














*WWII photo-573rd AAA BN- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane(4)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo-573rd AAA BN- Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane(4)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Engineman (Feb 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 573rd AAA
> 
> View attachment 659251
> 
> ...


 Bf 109K-4

Eng

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2022)

27-6-1941 Friday JG3



















Foto WK II Flugzeug ME 109 Pick Ass Kennung 6 Notgelandet tarn camo J1.39 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Flugzeug ME 109 Pick Ass Kennung 6 Notgelandet tarn camo J1.39 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2022)

Refuelling Channel 1943














Foto: Messerschmitt Me 109-G Jagd-Flugzeug beim tanken am Kanal 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Messerschmitt Me 109-G Jagd-Flugzeug beim tanken am Kanal 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2022)

Interesting shot. Looks like overall RLM 76.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Refuelling Channel 1943


Is this not a *F* rather than a *G*? 
AFAIR *G*-models have 2 small fairing on each side of the nose - see here. And check the oval of the wheel wells.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2022)

The EBay sellers often label them wrong. I think it's an F too, given what appears to be the small triangular windows on the forward canopy.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Is this not a *F* rather than a *G*?
> AFAIR *G*-models have 2 small fairing on each side of the nose - see here. And check the oval of the wheel wells.


Plane belongs to 2./JG 1 in 1942, presumably flown by Karl Walz


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2022)

Evere Brussel



















Foto Pilot Evere Brüssel Belgien Camo Tarn ME109 Jagdflugzeug Flugzeug Plane A39 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Pilot Evere Brüssel Belgien Camo Tarn ME109 Jagdflugzeug Flugzeug Plane A39 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2022)

The Hispano Aviación HA-1109 HA-1112 rockets















WWII: GERMAN AIRCRAFT (RAF) B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: GERMAN AIRCRAFT (RAF) B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Hispano Aviación HA-1109 HA-1112 rockets
> 
> View attachment 660425
> 
> ...


One always learn in this forum. 

Don't know that the 109 served with the RAF (at least by the photo caption  )

😂

BTW, looks like Gando AB in Gran Canaria, probably during the Sidi Ifni War, where the Buchón was used in CAS role.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)

The wrong caption happen on the eBay quite often. I try to ignore them. But ....


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 7, 2022)

No problem at all. It’s adds a bit of fun.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

Germans sometimes used wooden planks bus not on runway unlike the Marston Mat, more properly called pierced (or perforated) steel planking (PSP).














NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 18 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE MESSERSCHMITT BF 109 18 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2022)

JG54














Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Jagdgeschwader54, Me 109,Fw190,Staffelwappen, JG 54 ,Originalfotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Germans sometimes used wooden planks bus not on runway unlike the Marston Mat, more properly called pierced (or perforated) steel planking (PSP).
> 
> View attachment 660552
> 
> ...


They also used PSP (by other name I guess), at least in the Artic, per John Weal's Bf109&Bf110 aces of the Artic.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2022)

Cool shots.....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Foto ,Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeuge unter Brücke getarnt,vermutlich in Dresden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto ,Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeuge unter Brücke getarnt,vermutlich in Dresden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Somebody must phone mr Miller that his truck is nicked.














1303) Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 109 Tankwagen Laster Tanker Flugplatz . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1303) Foto Luftwaffe Messerschmitt Me 109 Tankwagen Laster Tanker Flugplatz . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Droptank














Altes Detail Foto Flugzeug / Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Me / Bf 109 / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Detail Foto Flugzeug / Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Me / Bf 109 / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

Foto Dt. Jagdflieger Me 109 in Meander Tarn Lackierung Jäger Flugzeug Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Dt. Jagdflieger Me 109 in Meander Tarn Lackierung Jäger Flugzeug Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## dick56 (Mar 14, 2022)

Post 1886 of the EBay 109 saying it was a RAF plane--it looks like a RAF roundel under the right wing.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Mar 14, 2022)

dick56 said:


> Post 1886 of the EBay 109 saying it was a RAF plane--it looks like a RAF roundel under the right wing.


Yep, that's the thing with the roundels - they all look sooooo similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 14, 2022)

dick56 said:


> Post 1886 of the EBay 109 saying it was a RAF plane--it looks like a RAF roundel under the right wing.


The Saint Andrew cross in the rudder seems to discard the RAF use.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> They also used PSP (by other name I guess), at least in the Artic, per John Weal's Bf109&Bf110 aces of the Artic.
> 
> View attachment 660604


Latticework ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

E
 Escuadrilla Azul
I am serious

This is lattice work

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

I give up.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Wart Fliegertechnische Schule 5 Wischau / Mähren 1944 all black?














Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Pilot/Wart Fliegertechnische Schule 5 Wischau/Mähren 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Me 109 Pilot/Wart Fliegertechnische Schule 5 Wischau/Mähren 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

12















A18 Foto LW Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 JG 51 Moelders Jagd-Flugzeug Wappen Nr. 12 | eBay


Entdecken Sie A18 Foto LW Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 JG 51 Moelders Jagd-Flugzeug Wappen Nr. 12 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks like a model i made once but with less glue burns.














G568 Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Staffelwappen Jagdgeschwader JG 54 JG 76 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G568 Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Staffelwappen Jagdgeschwader JG 54 JG 76 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

June 1939 Olmütz-Neredin see https://www.ww2.dk/Airfields - Czechoslovakia.pdf

*



*














org. Foto: Wehrmacht Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Bf-109 Me-109 Kennung "6" Olmütz | eBay


Entdecken Sie org. Foto: Wehrmacht Jagdflugzeug Messerschmitt Bf-109 Me-109 Kennung "6" Olmütz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

Eary model














121509 Messerschmitt Me109 Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane avion | eBay


Entdecken Sie 121509 Messerschmitt Me109 Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane avion in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 24, 2022)

captured beute JG26














ORIGINAL- WW2 GERMAN CAPTURED MESSERSCHMITT BF109 JG26 FIGHTER PLANE PHOTO c1939 | eBay


GLOSSY SEPIA PHOTOGRAPH. THIS IS NOT A REPRODUCTION OR A COPY.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

-+12 JG234 am Flugplatz DÜSSELDORF 1938














Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug der JG234 am Flugplatz DÜSSELDORF 1938 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Messerschmitt Bf 109 Flugzeug der JG234 am Flugplatz DÜSSELDORF 1938 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

compressed air refill compressor cart

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

blackmen 14














Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung + 14 im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Messerschmitt Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug mit Kennung + 14 im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2022)

dummy atrappe














Foto Photo 99714 Flugzeug airplane Messerschmitt BF ME 109 Balkenkreuz Attrappe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Photo 99714 Flugzeug airplane Messerschmitt BF ME 109 Balkenkreuz Attrappe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2022)

JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger drop tank















D153 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Me109 Zusatz Tank im Flug T | eBay


Entdecken Sie D153 Wehrmacht Luftwaffe JG5 JaFü Norwegen Stavanger Me109 Zusatz Tank im Flug T in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

JG26 copy














Foto Jagdflugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung-Staffelzeichen 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Jagdflugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung-Staffelzeichen 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2022)

Chemnitz, 1941 droptank whitewall tire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

-+9














Foto Luftwaffe, ME 109 mit Kennung 9, Flugzeug Seitenansicht, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe, ME 109 mit Kennung 9, Flugzeug Seitenansicht, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Buz101 (May 4, 2022)

Another view of TP814 (Photo from a glass negative I have in my collection (sorry for the watermark).

One of a number of negatives I have of Bf109's (some originals and some copies of original photos taken in the 1950's) - If you'd like me to post a few more let me know

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

Buz101 said:


> Another view of TP814 (Photo from a glass negative I have in my collection (sorry for the watermark).
> 
> One of a number of negatives I have of Bf109's (some originals and some copies of original photos taken in the 1950's) - If you'd like me to post a few more let me know


Hi and welcome. Sure we do


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Buz101 (May 4, 2022)

Well seeing you asked so nicely - here's another

Bf109E - II./JG54 - having the nose guns sighted (this is one of those negatives I was talking about)

Also another negative (before someone jumps up and down that these have appeared in books, i've scanned them from there, copyright etc etc), you can see on the negative where they have weighted the original photo down to take a copy negative - taken in the 1950s is my understanding). Negatives are a heavy plastic type substance and are 11.5cm x 8.5cm in size

Buz

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Buz101 (May 5, 2022)

Quick one for today - this is the photo from of the negative I posted last night

Bf109F-2 of Oblt Schmoller-Haldy of JG54.

If you have any further data or corrections for any captions, please let me know so I can update

Buz

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Jagdgeschwader 53 Pik As Werner Mölders JG !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Jagdgeschwader 53 Pik As Werner Mölders JG !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

Verviers



















B177 Belgien Verviers notgelandete Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug airplane Bruch crash ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie B177 Belgien Verviers notgelandete Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug airplane Bruch crash ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

Leuven belgium 11+














B176 Belgien Löwen notgelandete Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug Kennung 11 airplane 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie B176 Belgien Löwen notgelandete Me Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug Kennung 11 airplane 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Building a splinter box sandsacks wheel chocks














Foto Reichsarbeitsdienst Soldat Baustelle Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Sandsäcke | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Reichsarbeitsdienst Soldat Baustelle Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me Bf 109 Sandsäcke in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jun 1, 2022)

RAF Museum Hendon, from my visit in April 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 1, 2022)

Admiral Beez said:


> RAF Museum Hendon, from my visit in April 2022.
> 
> View attachment 671762


Another angle and can post in the Cold War Pic thread.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jun 1, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Another angle and can post in the Cold War Pic thread.


True. I never thought I'd see a Tornado ADV and a Phantom together. There's more Cold War goodness just around the corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2022)

1936 Condor Spain 105 99 106














K4369 Foto Spanien 1936 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4369 Foto Spanien 1936 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Jun 2, 2022)

Nice shot, But I think the seller is mistaken on the year 1936? Ar those not E models?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2022)

A good catch ...


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 2, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Nice shot, But I think the seller is mistaken on the year 1936? Ar those not E models?


Yep, those are E models, so the pic is late 1938 or most probably mid 1939, when the nacionalist victory parade or the farewell to the Legión Cóndor

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Jun 2, 2022)

Here's an odd one, a It is a Hispano Buchón with an Allison engine.











Allison-engined Bf 109 of the Erickson Aircraft Collection flies


On April 22, John Romain made the first flight of Bf 109G-10 registered N90602 in Madras, Oregon. It is a Hispano Buchón, re-engined with an Allison engine. The engine cowlings are identical to those of wartime Bf 109G, giving the aircraft an identical appearance. The only visible difference is...




www.worldwarbirdnews.com


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks more like a 109 than a Buchon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

Condor Spain 6-56














K4400 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Wappen Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4400 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Wappen Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2022)

103 victories scoreboard















1x Foto wehrmacht fliegerass Heck flugzeug 103 Abschüsse Top /sammleranfertigung | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1x Foto wehrmacht fliegerass Heck flugzeug 103 Abschüsse Top /sammleranfertigung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

JG53 Pik As von Günther von Maltzahn Kommodore 














J150 Foto Jagdflugzeug Me 109 JG53 Pik As von Günther von Maltzahn Kommodore TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie J150 Foto Jagdflugzeug Me 109 JG53 Pik As von Günther von Maltzahn Kommodore TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2022)

Post 1965 Rudder of Franz Josef Beerenbrock.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

early JG Richthoven















Altes Foto deutsches Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 / JG 2 Richthofen 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutsches Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 / JG 2 Richthofen 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

Captured beute N5+AH













*WWII photo- US GI Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane (N5 AH)*-2 | eBay
*WWII photo- US GI Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane (N5 AH)*-1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

Reyburn Plaza Philadelphia 11/1/48




















Vintage 1940 Photograph Of A German Mesherschmitt And V 2 Rocket On Display... | eBay


Vintage 1940 Photograph Of A German Mesherschmitt And V 2 Rocket On Display....



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)

Foto - Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 Me 109 mit Tarnung ? - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Messerschmitt Bf 109 Me 109 mit Tarnung ? - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

SG+G















Foto - Flugzeug Me 109 unter Tarnnetz - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Me 109 unter Tarnnetz - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2022)

Fourth letter is hidden behind the tailplane.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

Spanien 1936 Legion Condor Olympic games early model














K4514 Foto Spanien 1936 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4514 Foto Spanien 1936 deutsches Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug in Straubing (G)50477 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Luftwaffe, Messerschmitt Bf 109 Jagdflugzeug in Straubing (G)50477 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

3./JG3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bf109 nickname Peterle 

 FalkeEins
see previous post of Peterle above



















Foto, Messerschmitt Bf 109 "Peterle" in Straubing (N)50476 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Messerschmitt Bf 109 "Peterle" in Straubing (N)50476 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bf109 nickname Peterle


Check your older post # 696 and the following discussion (I added some information) e.g. the man on the wing is Ofw. Georg Schentke etc.
Cheers!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Check your older post # 696 and the following discussion (I added some information) e.g. the man on the wing is Ofw. Georg Schentke etc.
> Cheers!


Thanks but it would be easier to give the link like so Messerschmitt Bf109 post 696


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thanks but it would be easier to give the link like so Messerschmitt Bf109 post 696


Shame on me, I don't know how...
The best I can do is to copy the address of the page with the post, but not the post itself.
How did you do the above Magic?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2022)

Click on the post number in the top right corner of the post and the URL changes accordingly. Then copy the URL and paste into your new post.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 24, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Click on the post number in the top right corner of the post and the URL changes accordingly. Then copy the URL and paste into your new post.


The greatest power in this world is knowledge! I think I became stronger today!
(I'm not joking - the above mentioned_ post number_ was only a simple counter for me...until now).
Just a test:
In this post I didn't have a clue what to do. But not anymore!
Thank you, Andy! 
Beer's on me!
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> The greatest power in this world is the knowledge! I Think became stronger today!
> (I'm not joking - the above mentioned_ post number_ was only a simple counter for me...until now).
> Just a test:
> In this post I didn't have a clue what to do. But not anymore!
> ...


You just made my day. Thank you again for the reply on the more or less double post. Hope i didnt look like a pedant fool and a beer is the the reward. Cheers!


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> You just made my day. Thank you again for the reply on the more or less double post. Hope i didnt look like a pedant fool and a beer is the the reward. Cheers!


If it wasn't for you (and your remark) I wouldn't know how to deal with this small problem. Now I know - this is what matters. 
O.K. no more spamming. Lets go back to Messerschmitt.

Here's a nice study of 5 Bulgarian Royal Air Force Me-109E-3a. Nose, rudder and elevators are in yellow. Note the missing head armor - AFAIK the first 10 brand new airplanes (manufactured by WNF Ges.m.b.H.), have been ordered and delivered in 1940 without wing canons and head armor. The latter have been bought in 1943 for 486.50 RM (Reichsmark)/piece (as per a copy of the official order from 18.2.1943 I have).





Another (colorized in recent times) photo shows no armor and canons, as described:




Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Condor Spain 6-56 1936 2 kill marks














K4598 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Wappen Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie K4598 Foto Spanien 1936 Flugzeug Me109 Bf109 Legion Condor LC Wappen Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Straubing




















Foto, Messerschmitt Bf 109 Staffel in Straubing (N)50478 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Messerschmitt Bf 109 Staffel in Straubing (N)50478 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Condor Spain 6-56 1936 2 kill marks



....Gotthard Handrick's Bf 109 B (letter 'H' inside the fuselage disc). CO J/88 in July 1937.

Schentke pics widely published including on p103 of my own "Day fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe 1939-42" (Casemate, 2020)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

MT-215 Finnish airforce














2625) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me109 Bf109 Jagdflugzeug Kennung . | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2625) Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me109 Bf109 Jagdflugzeug Kennung . in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

This is how defeat at BoB looks like in 1 picture














Foto - Technik Flugzeug Me 109 abgeschossen Strand Staffelzeichen "Reh" - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Technik Flugzeug Me 109 abgeschossen Strand Staffelzeichen "Reh" - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Foto - Technik Flugzeug Me 109 abgeschossen Strand - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Technik Flugzeug Me 109 abgeschossen Strand - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

G-12 back cockpit














Foto Flugzeug Aircraft Bf Me 109 G-12 Innenansicht Messerschmitt Jagdflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Aircraft Bf Me 109 G-12 Innenansicht Messerschmitt Jagdflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 's EBay cockpit posts led me to these Bf 109 shots from EBay:













The 109 appears to be a modern display (note the cars), with Merlin engine. Anyone have details? May be UK due to cars, coats and grey skies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)

Could you attach the source link?


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2022)

Since computer is not my native language, I don't know how. What I do is click on the title/source of the photo from the forum which takes me to the EBay source where he (the forum poster) found it. Then scrolling down, see other offers. In this case, I use one of the seller's offers, click "other selections" found near the seller's rating, and explore similar stuff.

Edit: It appears the seller does not know about the things in the photos and this is listed as Bf 109 Richtofen JG2, oblivious to the engine change. The thrust line appears that is could be a H-S engine although why anyone would want to do such a conversion.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)

The link also called an URL address is displayed at the top bar ( line ) of your net browser. Usually it starts with "https://" sequence. Click the line in order to mark the text for copying. Then come here and paste the copied text to your post. You may do it either with 'CTR and V" keys hit together or using the pop-up menu if you click your screen with the right mouse button. Then click the Post replay button. Our system converts itself the address into the "blue" hot link.


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2022)

After a tour thru the ethers, I have decided to try old school:

EBAY.de/usr/years-of-history?_trksid=p2047675.m3561.12559

It is the best I can do here. I learn best by "monkey see, monkey do" instruction.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)

OK. THX.


----------



## special ed (Jun 28, 2022)

After my poor attempt at sarcasm up thread about who would put a Hispano-Suiza in a Bf 109, I expected a chorus of voices shouting Hispano Ha 1109. I would still like to learn the details of this display. Could it have been in Spain? Did they loan one for an airshow?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2022)

special ed said:


> The 109 appears to be a modern display (note the cars), with Merlin engine. Anyone have details? May be UK due to cars, coats and grey skies.



I don't have any concrete information, but on first glance it appears to be a Hispano HA.1109 K1L with a Hispano Suiza engine, as opposed to a HA.1112 M1L Buchon with a Merlin. The clues are in the undernose intake, modified cowl shape and position of the exhaust stubs inline with the wing leading edge compared to the Buchon.

Here's a grainy pic of the K1L at the Museo del Aire at Quatro Vientos, Spain and a Buchon for comparison.




HA-1109 K1L




DSC_4006

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 29, 2022)

A b it more stooging about leads me to suspect the aircraft might have been modified for a movie role. In 1957 the film Der Stern von Afrika appeared, this had a Hispano K1L painted to look like Marseille's aircraft, although the cowl was not altered. The movie relied on aircraft from the Ejercito del Aire and desert scenes were filmed in Spain. Now I don't know if there is a link between the film and our mystery aircraft, but there is a possibility the picture was taken in Germany or mainland Europe at least, as it has no swastika. The British had no difficulty portraying Bf 109s in the making of Battle of Britain with swastikas, and neither did the Spanish in that film, but the earlier film the swastikas are not seen in film shots.









Der Stern von Afrika – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org










Der Stern von Afrika - The Internet Movie Plane Database







impdb.org





Not really much help, but we are getting there.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

JG2 Richthofen maintance 














E916 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG2 Richthofen Staffelabzeichen TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie E916 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 JG2 Richthofen Staffelabzeichen TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

Flying witch emblem JG2 Richthofen maintance

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Foto WW 2 Wehrmacht Soldaten Flugplatz Me 109 Staffelabzeichen Flugzeug | eBay
Foto WW 2 Wehrmacht Soldaten Flugplatz Me 109 Staffelabzeichen Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

1943 JG54 

















J794 Russland 1943 Jagdgeschwader 54 Messerschmitt Me 109 Emblem Wappen RKT KC ! | eBay
J797 Russland 1943 Jagdgeschwader 54 Messerschmitt Me 109 Emblem Wappen RKT KC ! | eBay
J795 Russland 1943 Jagdgeschwader 54 Messerschmitt Me 109 Emblem Wappen RKT KC ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Bf109F-4















Altes Foto deutsches Jagd - Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF Me 109 / 2.WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutsches Jagd - Flugzeug Messerschmitt BF Me 109 / 2.WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Galland Molders Mouse














Flugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen beim Start | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen beim Start in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2022)

II./JG 51 weeping bird














Foto Luftwaffe Me 109 Messerschmitt Jäger mit Nummer 4 und Tarnung + Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe Me 109 Messerschmitt Jäger mit Nummer 4 und Tarnung + Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

JG27 Erg.Gruppe














tolles altes Foto - Staffel Flugzeuge Me 109 Messerschmitt JG 27 Erg.Gruppe | eBay


Entdecken Sie tolles altes Foto - Staffel Flugzeuge Me 109 Messerschmitt JG 27 Erg.Gruppe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

notice X codeI. 1.Lehrgeschwader 2 Belgien 1940












 Orig. Negativ - Bf 109 - Me 109 Jäger Jabo I. Lehrgeschwader 2 Belgien 1940 No 2 | eBay
Original Negativ - Bf 109 - Me 109 Jäger Jabo I. Lehrgeschwader 2 Belgien 1940 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

III./JG11 Reichverteidigung












Original Negativ - III. JG 11 Reichverteidigung No. 2 - hier als Positiv gezeigt | eBay
Original Negativ - III. JG 11 Reichverteidigung - hier als Positiv gezeigt | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

JG54 Plane Max Ostermann 62 Abschußbalken kills



















(n28) Me 109 Flugzeug JG 54 Plane Max Ostermann 62 Abschußbalken Messerschmidt | eBay


Entdecken Sie (n28) Me 109 Flugzeug JG 54 Plane Max Ostermann 62 Abschußbalken Messerschmidt in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jul 18, 2022)

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

eagle emblem on nose














Frankreich , Flugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen am Kanal | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , Flugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen am Kanal in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2022)

Love the Ostermann Rudder shot...!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2022)

V-4 , early














Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 V 4 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf einem Feldflugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 V 4 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf einem Feldflugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2022)

V-4 .. IHMH it isn't. But a nice shot ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

practise gunnery














tolles altes Foto - Flugzeug Me 109 beim Übungsschiessen | eBay


Entdecken Sie tolles altes Foto - Flugzeug Me 109 beim Übungsschiessen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2022)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Bruchlandung weiße 12 Minsk 1941 white 12












Original Farbdia Messerschmitt Bf 109F2 2.JG51 Bruchlandung weiße 12 Minsk 1941 | eBay
Original Farbdia Messerschmitt Bf 109F2 2.JG51 Bruchlandung weiße 12 Minsk 1941 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

Bf109E-4 Wrknr 2804 , 32 victory bars Molders




















Foto, Tagesbildbericht, 09.1940, 32 Abschüsse am Seitenruder (N)50519 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Tagesbildbericht, 09.1940, 32 Abschüsse am Seitenruder (N)50519 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Altes Foto Me 109 Pilot mit Löwenbaby / Staffelwappen springender Löwe / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Me 109 Pilot mit Löwenbaby / Staffelwappen springender Löwe / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

Holland JG2 Richthofen















ALLEMAGNE 39-45 : PHOTO LUFTWAFFE LW : CRASH MESSERSCHMITT ME 109 ANNEES 70 | eBay


ALLEMAGNE 39-45 : PHOTO LUFTWAFFE LW : CRASH MESSERSCHMITT ME 109 ANNEES 70 | Collections, Militaria, Documents, revues, livres | eBay!



www.benl.ebay.be

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

captured beute














WWII Captured German Plane Photo Negative | eBay


WWII Captured German Plane Photo Negative.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

II./JG53 Pik As "3000er Werftauftrag" Frankfurt April 1944




















Foto Flugzeug II. JG 53 Pik As "3000er Werftauftrag" Frankfurt 1944 Bf 109 Me109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug II. JG 53 Pik As "3000er Werftauftrag" Frankfurt 1944 Bf 109 Me109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

captured beute ~+16



















Org. Photo: US Officer Posed w/ Captured Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane on Field | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Org. Photo: US Officer Posed w/ Captured Luftwaffe Me-109 Fighter Plane on Field at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2022)

JG54 ~+3














W823 Foto Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Staffelwappen Jagdgeschwader 26 Emblem plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W823 Foto Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Staffelwappen Jagdgeschwader 26 Emblem plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Molders kill board bilanz



















Jagdflieger Oberstleutnant Werner Mölders Me109 Foto 6x9 Leitwerk Abschussbalken | eBay


Entdecken Sie Jagdflieger Oberstleutnant Werner Mölders Me109 Foto 6x9 Leitwerk Abschussbalken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Hauptman Heinrich Ehrler 




















Foto - Flugzeug Leitwerk Flieger Ass 100 Feindflüge - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Leitwerk Flieger Ass 100 Feindflüge - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2022)

Excellent new image of Erhler's Rudder, should be from Yellow 12

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

Capured Beute bomb emblem Bf109F














MESSERSCHMITT BF109 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

JG53 red ring red band around nose 6 in wide
















L42 TOP Foto Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 JG 53 mit roten RING um Motorhaube airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie L42 TOP Foto Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 JG 53 mit roten RING um Motorhaube airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

JG3 serpent badge Bf109F














Foto Flugzeug LW Jagdgeschwader Messerschmitt 109 Me Tarn Staffelwappen Schlange | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug LW Jagdgeschwader Messerschmitt 109 Me Tarn Staffelwappen Schlange in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse emblem crashed into radio shack
























Foto - Flugzeug abgestürzte Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen "Mickey Mouse" - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug abgestürzte Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen "Mickey Mouse" - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

early auf Schießbahn Waffenmixer beim aufmunitionieren






















B17 Foto LW Jäger Me109 auf Schießbahn Waffenmixer beim aufmunitionieren JG | eBay
B16 Foto LW Jäger Me109 auf Schießbahn justiert Einschießen Waffenmixer arbeiten | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Fliegerhorst Nordholz JG77 Winter


















B10 Foto Jäger Messerschmitt BF Me 109 E Fliegerhorst Nordholz JG 77 im Winter | eBay
B2 Foto LW Jäger Messerschmitt Bf 109 Militärflugplatz Nordholz JG 77 im Winter | eBay
B3 Foto Nordholz LW Jäger Messerschmitt Bf Me 109 Militärflugplatz beim Start | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mickey Mouse emblem crashed into radio shack
> 
> View attachment 683788
> 
> ...


Mickey Mouse emblem














Foto - abgestürztes Flugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen "Mickey Mouse" - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - abgestürztes Flugzeug Me 109 mit Staffelabzeichen "Mickey Mouse" - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mickey Mouse emblem
> 
> View attachment 684000
> 
> ...


They look very proud of the achivement!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2022)

"Hans, when I said call in to the radio shack when you land, I didn't mean ..............."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

15 X














F007735 Messerschmitt BF 109. Legion Condor. 1936 | eBay


Legion Condor. _gsrx_vers_1436 (GS 9.0.5 (1436)).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> JG54 Plane Max Ostermann 62 Abschußbalken kills
> 
> View attachment 678175
> 
> ...


JG54 Plane Max Ostermann 62 Abschußbalken kills














Deutsche Jäger Flugzeug ME 109 ? JG 26 ? Leitwerk Bilanz WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsche Jäger Flugzeug ME 109 ? JG 26 ? Leitwerk Bilanz WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2022)

97 Victories is the total, awarded Oak leaves to Knight's Cross at 62 victories.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> 97 Victories is the total, awarded Oak leaves to Knight's Cross at 62 victories.





Aces of the Luftwaffe - Max-Hellmuth Ostermann


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Avia S-199 (wie Messerschmitt Bf 109 G 14) bei der IAF Israel














Privat Foto Flugzeug Avia S-199 (wie Messerschmitt Bf 109 G 14) bei der IAF | eBay


Entdecken Sie Privat Foto Flugzeug Avia S-199 (wie Messerschmitt Bf 109 G 14) bei der IAF in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 31, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Avia S-199 (wie Messerschmitt Bf 109 G 14) bei der IAF Israel
> 
> View attachment 684707
> 
> ...


Never in the field of human conflicts such an awful plane made a greater contribution.

Or something like that.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

Underwing cannons trop















Unbekanntes Flugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Unbekanntes Flugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Gordon Gollob bilanz kill board














FOTO FLUGZEUG Me109 mit Wappen II./JG77 Leitwerk mit Abschuessen GORDON GOLLOB | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG Me109 mit Wappen II./JG77 Leitwerk mit Abschuessen GORDON GOLLOB in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Beute captured 573rd AAA Brunswick




















*WWII photo- 573rd AAA- US Captured German MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 Fighter plane* | eBay


It belonged to a US GI who served in the 573rd AAA BN during World War II.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Beute captured 573rd AAA Brunswick
> 
> 
> View attachment 686212
> ...


Very interesting photo! I'm sure I've seen this emblem or name written under the cockpit (starts with a white H) before but can't remember where. The white narrow band could be part of a _Reichsverteidigung_ band with 2 additional bands left and right (e.g. yellow-white-yellow). Does anybody know more about?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

5./ Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Manteuffel














Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug 5./ Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Manteuffel ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug 5./ Jagdgeschwader 77 Kommandeur Manteuffel ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

Wilhelm Balthasar's Bf109E-4 W Nr. 1559














Foto Jagdflieger JG Leitwerk Me 109 Abschuss Bilanz Pilot Jagdgeschwader Orden | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Jagdflieger JG Leitwerk Me 109 Abschuss Bilanz Pilot Jagdgeschwader Orden in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

whats with the up and down arrows??


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2022)

Was just gonna ask that


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2022)

Well.....this didn't take long. Found the above photo in this book but at a different angle, aerial victories up, ground victories down....





​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2022)

Beat me to it.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

10+- cammo














Foto notgelandetes Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Kennung II./ Jagdgeschwader 27 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto notgelandetes Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug Kennung II./ Jagdgeschwader 27 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

Bf109F 10 kills killboad bilanz coded 13














Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit 10 Abschüssen auf der Finne | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Messerschmitt Me 109 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit 10 Abschüssen auf der Finne in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Sun umbrella Bf109F

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

Wooden stand block Eismeergeschwaders JG5 in Petsamo Finnland 1942




















Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Eismeergeschwaders JG 5 in Petsamo Finnland 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Eismeergeschwaders JG 5 in Petsamo Finnland 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Gordon Gollob bilanz kill board
> 
> View attachment 685284
> 
> ...


Incorrectly captioned, is Bf109F-4 White 1 + - of Oberleutnant Heinrich Setz Staffel kapitan of 4/JG77

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

cammo jg54






Ketley Rolfe Luftwaffe emblemen 1939-45















Fotoalbum Luftwaffe, Frankreich, Panzer, Flugzeuge, Russland, 180 TOP Fotos | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotoalbum Luftwaffe, Frankreich, Panzer, Flugzeuge, Russland, 180 TOP Fotos in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Rumanian














REPRO Romania Romanian Photo Military WW 2 2WK Technic Technik Photo Foto Airplane Flugzeug ME109 IAR80 PZL JUNKERS 212 " | For sale on Delcampe"


€9.99 | Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Reproductions > War, Military"




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

JG26 Schlageter cloverleaf emblem














Luftwaffe Messerschmidt mit Kleeblatt kurz vor dem Start | eBay


Entdecken Sie Luftwaffe Messerschmidt mit Kleeblatt kurz vor dem Start in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

Melville France 1941 2./JG3 7+-















Ac121- 2wk flugzeug foto me109 bf 109 1941 melville france | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ac121- 2wk flugzeug foto me109 bf 109 1941 melville france in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

CT+AM













Foto Luftwaffe Belgien Holland Frankreich Flugzeug ME 109 Bf 109 Kennung CT+AM | eBay
Foto Luftwaffe Frankreich Belgien Holland Flugzeug ME 109 Bf 109 Kennung CT+AM | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

St Omer ??+BF














Frankreich , Flugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung Tarnanstrich camo St. Omer | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , Flugzeug Me 109 mit Kennung Tarnanstrich camo St. Omer in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2022)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

4M+UC












Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Jäger Schäden | eBay
Original Foto 2 WK Luftwaffe Flugzeug Messerschmitt Me 109 Jäger Pilot 6 X 9 Cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

nr 11















Foto 2 WK Ostfront Gebirgsjäger Flugzeug ME 109 BF Staffel-Abzeichen Kennung 11 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Ostfront Gebirgsjäger Flugzeug ME 109 BF Staffel-Abzeichen Kennung 11 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> nr 11
> 
> View attachment 692198
> 
> ...


IMHO this is an a/c from the II./JG.52: the Geschwader-emblem is clearly visible and the small one in circle is the devil of the 5-th Staffel, so the number should be black (it's not red obviously).




I believe this is a Bf 109F-2. Note the very wide yellow fuselage band.
Cheers!
P.S. It's probably this a/c - profile from a well known site:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2022)

Condor 6-119 6-115














Foto Spanien, ME 109 Flugzeuge der Legion Condor in Stellung, Maling, Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien, ME 109 Flugzeuge der Legion Condor in Stellung, Maling, Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2022)

9./Jg54 Russia winter 1941-42 Bf109F















Foto Wk2 Messerschmitt ME 109 Flugzeug Staffelwappen Rußland 1941 Tankstelle | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wk2 Messerschmitt ME 109 Flugzeug Staffelwappen Rußland 1941 Tankstelle in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

11 captured beute 














WW2 Photo Album Army Air Corps 1939 Hellzapoppin Squadron Nose Art FighterPlanes | eBay


<p>WW2 Photo Album. </p><p>35 photos. 18 of the photos are 8” by 11”’. Group photos show several people wearing hellzapoppin t-shirts. A few other group photos show men and women in bathing suits that may be from the cast of the movie. I haven’t researched to compare faces. The album is in...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

captured beute wreck on truck desert














WW2 DESERT - RAF RECOVER LUFWAFFE MESSERSCHMITT Me 109 - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


It is evident in actual photograph.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> captured beute wreck on truck desert
> 
> View attachment 694026
> 
> ...


Great photo (unknown to me) of the White 6 from 1./JG.77 (it's a Bf 109G-2) which was brought to Great Britain for evaluation.












In the book "Jagdwaffe, Vol.4, Section 4 - Mediterranean" you'll find the following text attached to a photo, similar to the above one:




Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 11, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Great photo (unknown to me) of the White 6 from 1./JG.77 (it's a Bf 109G-2) which was brought to Great Britain for evaluation.
> View attachment 694075
> 
> View attachment 694072
> ...


Looks like the plane of a former Kondor Legion.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 11, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Looks like the plane of a former Kondor Legion.


If you check the history of I./JG.77 (former I./LG.2 hence the emblem with a big L) you'll find it's more a reminiscence of "Kondor" rather than being part of it.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)

It is not a Legion Condor emblem at all and it wasn't in the Spain either.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 11, 2022)

Wurger said:


> It is not a Legion Condor emblem at all and it wasn't in the Spain either.


Wojtek, as I mentioned before, it's just a reminder of the Spanish civil war and of the Luftwaffe participation in it. Quoting the same book I mentioned before:




As seen on a different a/c from the same unit as well:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)

Yes Yves, you are right. That's correct. Just a reminder.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 11, 2022)

Wurger
just some evidence in a fast web search.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Perhaps marked X for interest. As in going to be investigated. Seen several of those marking to keep off souvenir hunters.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 11, 2022)

Yupppss.

Rereading my post I notice that omited the "veteran" part. I was not talking about the unit but about a posible pilot of the plane. Sorry about the confusion.



 Snautzer01
are you talking about 

 CATCH 22
post #2,137, I guess


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Wurger
> just some evidence in a fast web search.
> 
> View attachment 694080
> ...




But it is not the Legion Condor emblem. The black disc on the fuselage was the national marking of the Franco's Aviación Nacional . On the wings the discs had the white cross while on the white rudder the cross was black. The small St. Andrew's white cross ( rather"x" IMHO ) on the fuselage was the marking of the 1. J/88. Both markings together gave the one that's said to be the intermediate emblem of the 1 Staffel. So not of all of the Legion Condor.

What about the ones ...





























the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 11, 2022)

Wurger said:


> But it is not the Legion Condor emblem. The black disc on the fuselage was the national marking of the Franco's Aviación Nacional . On the wings the discs had the white cross while on the white rudder the cross was black. The small St. Andrew's white cross ( rather"x" IMHO ) on the fuselage was the marking of the 1. J/88. Both markings together gave the one that's said to be the intermediate emblem of the 1 Staffel. So not of all of the Legion Condor.
> 
> What about the ones ...
> 
> ...


It's not THE Legión Cóndor emblem but it was A Legión Cóndor emblem. Anyway, I think we are in the same page here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)

OK.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Flugplatz RIGA JG54 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Oberstleutnant Hannes Trautloft 1941




















X805 Flugplatz RIGA JG54 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Oberstleutnant Hannes Trautloft | eBay


Entdecken Sie X805 Flugplatz RIGA JG54 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Oberstleutnant Hannes Trautloft in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

Flugplatz RIGA JG54 Bilanz kill board wreck 1941



















X806 Flugplatz RIGA JG54 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Abschuss-Bilanz combat plane | eBay


Entdecken Sie X806 Flugplatz RIGA JG54 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Abschuss-Bilanz combat plane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Engineman (Nov 13, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Great photo (unknown to me) of the White 6 from 1./JG.77 (it's a Bf 109G-2) which was brought to Great Britain for evaluation.
> View attachment 694075
> 
> View attachment 694072
> ...



Interesting info. One error though, Black-6 W. Nr. is 10639.
Eng


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

?+14 Yellow 14 Gelbe 14 JG76












X824 Belgien Frankreich Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem Wappen JG76 Gelbe 14 TOP | eBay
X825 Belgien Frankreich Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem Wappen JG76 Gelbe 14 TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Condor 6-53 top hat














Foto Bf109 Legion Condor JG88 Abschussbalken Staffelwappen Luftwaffe 9x6 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bf109 Legion Condor JG88 Abschussbalken Staffelwappen Luftwaffe 9x6 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Condor 6-79 Werner Molders Mickey mouse bilanz kill board














Foto Werner Mölders Bf109 Legion Condor JG88 Mickey Mouse Staffelwappen 9x6 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Werner Mölders Bf109 Legion Condor JG88 Mickey Mouse Staffelwappen 9x6 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Propeller blade 9891 Spanische Staffel JG51 Emblem 



















Foto Spanische Staffel JG 51 Bf109 Emblem Luftwaffe Staffelwappen 11x8 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanische Staffel JG 51 Bf109 Emblem Luftwaffe Staffelwappen 11x8 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Engineman (Nov 13, 2022)

Looks to me to be 4881?

Eng

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> just some evidence in a fast web search.



That looks like a great book! D'you have a copy? Is it good?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 14, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> That looks like a great book! D'you have a copy? Is it good?


No, I don't have a copy, agree that looks good.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Condor Spain 6-120














Foto Luftwaffe, Legion Condor ME 109 Staffel, BF 109 Einsatzbereit 6-120 Kennung | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe, Legion Condor ME 109 Staffel, BF 109 Einsatzbereit 6-120 Kennung in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

-+13















Foto - Luftwaffe Deutsche Flugzeuge Me 109 - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Luftwaffe Deutsche Flugzeuge Me 109 - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> -+13
> 
> View attachment 695230
> 
> ...


Just to add to your information:
White 13 from 4.Staffel/II. Gruppe/JG.77 - see Death with umbrella emblem under cockpit:




The emblem of II.Gruppe is also visible over the edge of wing:




Same emblems here:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 120924, MEGA, Foto, Messerschmitt Bf 109, Me-109, 54 Abschüsse, Bilanz, WICK | eBay
> 
> View attachment 586314


Abschüsse, Bilanz, WICK 














T654 Foto Wehrmacht Pilot Wick Portrait Flugzeug Me109 Details ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie T654 Foto Wehrmacht Pilot Wick Portrait Flugzeug Me109 Details ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

20mm gun gondolas winter schwarze Mann














Wk2 foto wehrmacht Luftwaffe kampfflieger jagdflugzeug | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 foto wehrmacht Luftwaffe kampfflieger jagdflugzeug in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Engineman (Nov 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 20mm gun gondolas winter schwarze Mann
> 
> View attachment 696498
> 
> ...


 Nice Photo!
Looks "seriously" cold, full wing covers, lower leg fairings removed and S-Mann well wrapped. If he is lucky, the engine is still warm! I am not certain what he is working on, there are not many things up where he is looking and has his left hand. Right hand is down near the sparkplugs. Possibly he is tightening the clamps on some of the pipework there. 

Eng


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

early














S747 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 front Motiv | eBay


Entdecken Sie S747 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Me109 front Motiv in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)

Judging by the exhaust pipes and prop that's a upgraded B-1 or late D-1


----------



## Engineman (Nov 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 20mm gun gondolas winter schwarze Mann
> 
> View attachment 696498
> 
> ...



Looks to be a G-4 with Galland-Panzer head armour.

Eng


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem Wappen III./JG 54



























Z358 Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem Wappen III./JG 54 | eBay
Z357 Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem Wappen III./JG 54 | eBay
Z356 Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 Emblem Wappen III./JG 54 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2022)

Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 mit zwei Emblemen Wappen














Z359 Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 mit zwei Emblemen Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z359 Kessel von Demjansk 1942 Messerschmitt Me Bf 109 mit zwei Emblemen Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



 www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## jgreiner (Dec 3, 2022)

Just in case nobody else has noticed..... We're on page 109 of the 109 thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)

Yeah ... Willy would be happy knowing that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2022)

Post 2175 looks like Hans Ekkehard Bobs aircraft Yellow 1 of 9/JG54. 39 Victories,,,?


----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 5, 2022)

Interesting! Always enjoy seeing photos of the Bf109, it somewhat intrigues me how rectangular it seems they are haha. I should draw one sometime


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

jgreiner said:


> Just in case nobody else has noticed..... We're on page 109 of the 109 thread.


I i do not even post every picture i find by far.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2022)

Jagdgeschwader 53 JG53















tolles altes Foto Messerschmidt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 53 auf Flugplatz Tarnanstr | eBay


Entdecken Sie tolles altes Foto Messerschmidt Bf 109 Jagdgeschwader 53 auf Flugplatz Tarnanstr in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

Calling 

 Shinpachi


japanischer Offizier bei Jagdgeschwader begutachtet Me 109















1 x REPRO japanischer Offizier bei Jagdgeschwader begutachtet Me 109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 x REPRO japanischer Offizier bei Jagdgeschwader begutachtet Me 109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Calling
> 
> Shinpachi
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Snautzer.
The guy in the center is Lt. Gen. Hiroshi Ohshima (1886-1975). He served as the ambassador to Germany from 1938 to 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

Red band engine cover Teville ( Tenneville )



















Foto : Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug auf Flugplatz Tenneville in Belgien / Luxemburg 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Me 109 Jagd-Flugzeug auf Flugplatz Tenneville in Belgien / Luxemburg 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2022)

JG54 major Hannes Trautloft Russland Luga Kotly Flugplatz












A137 Foto Wehrmacht Russland Luga Kotly Flugzeug Me109 JG54 Pilot Trautloft TOP! | eBay
A135 Foto Wehrmacht JG54 Me109 Pilot Trautloft Russland Luga Kotly Flugplatz | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

Desert ~+8 captured beute














.














Fotoalbum flugzeuge Luftwaffe afrikakorps me 109 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotoalbum flugzeuge Luftwaffe afrikakorps me 109 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Desert ~+8 captured beute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO it's a Bf 109F-4Trop - the small triangular window on the left side is clearly visible (on the right side it's solid), the armour glass is attached externally.
The markings could be from the 8.Staffel/JG.27. Similar to the one below:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Desert ~+8 captured beute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked the above mentioned photo album on ebay - it probably belonged to a South African serviceman. 
The same a/c appears on another page as well:


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Feldflughafen Ösel 1941












FOTO 2. WK LUFTWAFFE HAUPTMANN FLUGZEUG KENNUNG TARNUNG FLUGHAFEN Ösel 1941 | eBay
FOTO 2. WK LUFTWAFFE STABS OFFIZIER FLUGZEUG KENNUNG TARNUNG FLUGHAFEN Ösel 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Winter cammo














Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Bf 109 in Winter Camo (N)50674 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Bf 109 in Winter Camo (N)50674 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Engineman (Dec 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Calling
> 
> Shinpachi
> 
> ...




Again, a Bf 109 F-probably -4.

Eng


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Dont park in Detroit.














Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Bf 109 Nummer 12 im Portrait (N)50672 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Messerschmitt Bf 109 Nummer 12 im Portrait (N)50672 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Saturday at 8:12 AM)

Zielfernrohr














Foto Flugzeug Aircraft Bf 109 Me MK 108 Zielfernrohr im rechten MG Kanal | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flugzeug Aircraft Bf 109 Me MK 108 Zielfernrohr im rechten MG Kanal in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Monday at 4:18 PM)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 7:20 AM)

1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame



















1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame HEINKEL He162 & More WWII | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame HEINKEL He162 & More WWII at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 8:03 AM)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Yesterday at 1:38 PM)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1975 Original Slides (9) CHINO AIRPORT Planes Fame
> 
> View attachment 702079
> 
> ...


Avia S.199

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 2:20 PM)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Avia S.199



Actually the engine cowling indicates the Avia S.99.


----------



## Engineman (Yesterday at 2:29 PM)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Avia S.199



This is actually a genuine Bf 109 G-10. It looks a bit like some of the Avia versions at the front, because the smaller spinner is off some other aircraft.
Today, PoF have a better looking prop and spinner fitted, although the spinner fitted now is a repro.

Eng

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

